# Fellow Doxas : what watch are you wearing today that's not a Doxa?



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Shamelessly copying the thread that is on the sinn forum as I don't own a sinn anymore, where better than the doxa forum after all it is my favourite watch brand

We all love our doxas but what watch are you wearing when you fancy a change 
kicking off today I'm wearing a zrc


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Not many days when I'm not wearing my Doxa but when not, it's generally been this for a more dressy look:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

My Seiko SRP775J1 has just arrived - 30 minutes ago - and I love it! It is beautiful in the flesh (well, metal...). I'm wearing it on a 22mm dark green Isofrane style Borealis strap, which I highly recommend.

PS. I must have a defective one, as the dial, chapter ring and bezel are all aligned (well, very nearly!)... :rodekaart

Cheers!


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Des2471 said:


> My Seiko SRP775J1 has just arrived - 30 minutes ago - and I love it! It is beautiful in the flesh (well, metal...). I'm wearing it on a 22mm dark green Isofrane style Borealis strap, which I highly recommend.
> 
> PS. I must have a defective one, as the dial, chapter ring and bezel are all aligned (well, very nearly!)... :rodekaart
> 
> ...


My K1 cousin says hello
Still on the bracelet but thinking about a NATO or rubber to take some of the weight out.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

adg31 said:


> My K1 cousin says hello
> Still on the bracelet but thinking about a NATO or rubber to take some of the weight out.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful SRP775, Andrew!

And another one with good alignment!

It does look great on the bracelet...

Cheers!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Also happen to be wearing a Turtle on my non Doxa day.
Green LE on PhenomeNATO









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> Also happen to be wearing a Turtle on my non Doxa day.
> Green LE on PhenomeNATO
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful turtle! Wear it in the best of health.

Cheers!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

When I'm not wearing a DOXA, I'm often alternating between my Helson Spear Diver, Helson SM 300, and my Seiko Turtle.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scott11 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Non-Doxa days are covered with a no-date Rolex Submariner U-series "Swiss-Only" - reliable, relatively slim, comfortable fit with a nice bracelet, no date hassles, parts and service available into the foreseeable future.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Just got this 6306, nice to have a real vintage with the 70's divers re-issues!!


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Seawolf today.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

reasons to swing a rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Lots of turtles


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Non-Doxa days are covered with a no-date Rolex Submariner U-series "Swiss-Only" - reliable, relatively slim, comfortable fit with a nice bracelet, no date hassles, parts and service available into the foreseeable future.
> 
> View attachment 13478651


That pic Michael!! now your really rubbing in to us that are landlocked....for at least 2 more weeks...
have a good one mate
Dave


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a bit of a sea dweller guy...



















Edit....dont know why my images are getting rotated.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackness (May 27, 2006)

This one today


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Too many nice watches compete with doxa


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Even when not wearing a DOXA, still crave some warm colour!

Cheers!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Seiko “Save the Ocean” SRPC93


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Speedy


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Another Citizen for me today, the full lume NY0046-2W

Cheers!


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

My favorite Bremont today

20180817_131455 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Was surprised that it took 22 replies before a Speedmaster showed up.
One more on my wrist:


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

New addition to the family












MHe225 said:


> Was surprised that it took 22 replies before a Speedmaster showed up.


Let me join you


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Another turtle. With a suit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Another turtle. With a suit!


A turtle with a suit..?


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Whoa! Lot of nice alternatives.  I've been indulging in G-shocks lately, which are perfect for work...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Keeping a bit of a orange theme..600 ploprof that I had treated to a full spa trip to Bienne...
All the best
Dave










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Monster Gen 1


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

My Citizen NY004- series of watches are getting a lot of wrist time! Blue dialled version on blue isofrane-style Borealis strap.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Earlier this year I picked up a Seiko Turtle SRP775 at around half price. It came with a £100 discount voucher so my intention was to flip it to get my money back and use the £100 voucher for the new Citizen BN0118.
The only problem was that I ended up liking the Turtle - even treating it to a nice black Isofrane strap - so it never left!
Now the new Citizen has arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

not sure how I feel when my watch tells me to die one day of the week


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I may or may not have a dive watch addiction....


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Panerai "LaBomba"


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Destro today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn today..U212SDR









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Arizona colors for tonight's UA/USC game. Bear down, Wildcats!


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Grand Seiko. Feeling fancy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I put on my 1973 Eterna Super Kontiki today. I have the modern re-issue as well, but this 45-year-old has some beautiful patina:


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> View attachment 13521273


Great looking old girl that has some stories to tell Des..the blue still holds it own for sure
Dave


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Great looking old girl that has some stories to tell Des..the blue still holds it own for sure
> Dave


Thanks very much, Dave! Pretty blue face, for sure, and she doesn't get enough outings, mainly because of my divers! Must remedy that...
All the best mate!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks very much, Dave! Pretty blue face, for sure, and she doesn't get enough outings, mainly because of my divers! Must remedy that...
> All the best mate!


This is a great thread Monkeynuts kicked off in this arena....
Looking forward to seeing what pops up

All the best mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice watches fellas!

I’ve been going with a 16600 lately.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Even though its quartz I've been really enjoying this


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

My workbeater, loads of scratches but keeps very very accurate time without the need to wind up or change batteries.


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Seiko SBDC051 today


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

LaBomba Blue


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

All original Seiko 6306-7001 from March 1979 (yes, Date is wrong. I hardly ever set the date on watches anymore).


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> All original Seiko 6306-7001 from March 1979 (yes, Date is wrong. I hardly ever set the date on watches anymore).


I set it but tbh struggle to see it


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Zinex Pepsi GMT..
Joe really produced quality pieces...last keeper for me down from 13 during the obsession..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

J s watch company's sif nart finest watch out of Iceland imo


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Monday to Saturday


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Very DOXA-like though......


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes,NTH Devilray is very near to Doxa,that's what fixed me on to search a Doxa Sub,want to have the real one,and i Must say,that i can't put it off since one week.wear ist day an night,runs -4 sec since open parcel..-


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

seadweller16600 said:


> Yes,NTH Devilray is very near to Doxa,that's what fixed me on to search a Doxa Sub,want to have the real one,and i Must say,that i can't put it off since one week.wear ist day an night,runs -4 sec since open parcel..-
> 
> View attachment 13539211
> 
> View attachment 13539225


I am in love with the white/silver dial of the DevilRay. A friend of mine just got the last one (on the company website). Most of my divers are black dialed. I'm thinking I should've gone with the same as yours.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn EZM10
Have a top day guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

SD43 right now.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Helberg H2O Kalmar


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Picked this up in a trade and really digging it , Tempest Carbon one


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Would really like to get a mint Pogue one day!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> View attachment 13553977


As good a example, you are likely to see mate
Great old girl..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> As good a example, you are likely to see mate
> Great old girl..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks very much for your kind words, Dave.
I love this watch - 6139-6002, serial number indicates made July 1971. Still running very well. A few years younger than me!
I think the earliest of these watches were made in February 1969 - so, hopefully, Seiko may produce a 50 year reissue next year?!
Oh - and please don't call me a Great old girl, mate... :-d ;-)
All the best
Sam (Des)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks very much for your kind words, Dave.
> I love this watch - 6139-6002, serial number indicates made July 1971. Still running very well. A few years younger than me!
> I think the earliest of these watches were made in February 1969 - so, hopefully, Seiko may produce a 50 year reissue next year?!
> Oh - and please don't call me a Great old girl, mate... :-d ;-)
> ...


Ha Sam! I just wish 1971 was a few years younger than me, not by further the other way.
Love the banter and " leg pulling"
I'm going to reach to the back of the safe for a few oldies I bought new and flogged..
All the best in jest mate!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Sam! I just wish 1971 was a few years younger than me, not by further the other way.
> Love the banter and " leg pulling"
> I'm going to reach to the back of the safe for a few oldies I bought new and flogged..
> All the best in jest mate!
> ...


Cheers Dave! My vintage is the wrong side of 1971! 
I very much enjoy the banter on the forum!
It'll be great to see some of the beauties from your safe
All the best mate
Sam


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Seiko Sunday - SKX007


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monday morning here, my untouched
600 today..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Monday morning here, my untouched
> 600 today..
> 
> 
> ...


That is an absolute beauty Dave!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> That is an absolute beauty Dave!!


Thank you Sam,
It always wears well on my wrist, still lume present on all but the second hand.
This is a great thread Monkey pulled over on to Doxa forum!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Thank you Sam,
> It always wears well on my wrist, still lume present on all but the second hand.
> This is a great thread Monkey pulled over on to Doxa forum!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Your Omega clearly is in beautiful, untouched, original condition. Superb!
Yes Dave I agree - many thanks to Monkeynuts for starting this thread, for us DOXAholics to show off our other loves... Omega, Seiko, Rolex, etc..!
All the best mate
Sam


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Your Omega clearly is in beautiful, untouched, original condition. Superb!
> Yes Dave I agree - many thanks to Monkeynuts for starting this thread, for us DOXAholics to show off our other loves... Omega, Seiko, Rolex, etc..!
> All the best mate
> Sam


Absolutely...big crossover in the Doxa wearers versus say Sinn wearers,withstanding of course those of us who try to sport both.
Hoping to see a lot of oldies on the wrist....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Des2471 said:


> View attachment 13561201
> 
> 
> View attachment 13561203


You don't see these very often - it's almost always the green dial; which I keep trying to justify to myself in case I get lost 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Monday morning here, my untouched
> 600 today..
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that really does look sweet


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Tag Heuer Monaco "Steve McQueen"


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Damn that really does look sweet


It's so comfortable on a nato or a zulu...
Some great strap choices coming up soon mate!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

adg31 said:


> You don't see these very often - it's almost always the green dial; which I keep trying to justify to myself in case I get lost
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Andrew - I have the green Alpinist and another cream... And still manage to get lost all the time! :-d

I learnt once how to use the compass on the watches, but now have no idea at all... :roll:

Seriously - if you can get a green/gold Alpinist, then do... it's a beautiful watch!

Cheers mate!

Sam







t

Today, wearing the cream red Alpinist


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

When I'm not wearing my Doxa I'm wearing my only other watch, the Explorer 1. A magnificent watch that I hope I'll never part with. The Explorer is just about the perfect watch...as one person put it...it's not much to look at but I find myself looking at it a lot! It satisfies my need for understated Perfection and the Doxa satisfies my need for a f...ing cool watch!...oops, please forgive me.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> ..... my untouched 600 today..
> This is a great thread Monkey pulled over on to Doxa forum!


Gorgeous PloProf, Dave !!! And have to agree, great thread indeed.

Allow me to show an uncommon piece - has been on my wrist for these past 2 weeks. 
Time to swap .....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Gorgeous PloProf, Dave !!! And have to agree, great thread indeed.
> 
> Allow me to show an uncommon piece - has been on my wrist for these past 2 weeks.
> Time to swap .....
> ...


Hi Ron,
I'm glad, I only restored the one piece, that we spoke about.
The dial on your piece is superb, it really is very subtle isn't it? The more you look at it,the more it draws you in. Plus it looks like its bloody sturdy too.
Then to be 2 weeks on the wrist, with your collection wow!
That ones a bloody pearler mate!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Black Series SRPC49 "Ninja Turtle"


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Currently own 2 halios seaforths (though I want to sell my back dial one to keep my collection to a minimum). Also own a yema superman heritage, a casio casio royale and i just! Purchased a 300 searambler, can't wait for it to come!


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13583479
> 
> 
> Black Series SRPC49 "Ninja Turtle"


Those hour markers and orange hand look so damn cool. I would've pulled the trigger on a turtle if they made a reissue of the vintage model that's under 44mm. But I recently purchased the sub 300 searambler 50th anniversary. No regrets and I think i prefer it over the vintage turtle aesthetically.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

bedtime watch, Marathon field auto.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Juweinat said:


> Those hour markers and orange hand look so damn cool. I would've pulled the trigger on a turtle if they made a reissue of the vintage model that's under 44mm. But I recently purchased the sub 300 searambler 50th anniversary. No regrets and I think i prefer it over the vintage turtle aesthetically.


Because of the design they water much smaller. Feels like a 42.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

ripper said:


>


Love it!!! I'm going to have to get me one of these.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

J.Law said:


> Love it!!! I'm going to have to get me one of these.


Agreed that's a lovely looking watch and price is amazing a lot of watch for the money


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> View attachment 13583479
> 
> 
> Black Series SRPC49 "Ninja Turtle"


Wow, whats the model? I would love to own one 

Been looking for this color contrast for a long time


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)

SRPC49 I see the model for the Seiko.

Mesmerizing color scheme!

Congrats on owning a very nice Seiko!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

ripper said:


>


I want one of those but haven't been able to find one...

My watch today:


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

About to go out and do some gardening!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 13614185


Seriously COOL!!!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

J.Law said:


> Seriously COOL!!!


Thanks swapped it to a mesh I think it suits it better?


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Why wear a watch that's not a Doxa?

I'm wearing my Ploprof until my sub gets here.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Why wear a watch that's not a Doxa?

I'm wearing my Ploprof until my sub gets here.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

This:


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Series III Seaforth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn today..
Have a top day guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

SARB035 now on rattly and super comfortable Seiko jubilee bracelet.

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting ready for frosties...
Have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13643307


That's a beaut one of the best looking divers watches ever made, that looks in amazing condition


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> That's a beaut one of the best looking divers watches ever made, that looks in amazing condition


Thank you and thanks for starting such a great thread for Doxaholics on our in between days.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> Shamelessly copying the thread that is on the sinn forum...


I have been thinking a lot about the above quote - why would the Sinn forum have a thread called "What watch are you wearing today that's not a Doxa?"

I may be overthinking this, as I most always do... So here's the watch I have been wearing for the last few days. My other love, besides Doxa is Eterna, and it has been for over 30 years, ever since I was told that Thor Heyerdahl wore an Eterna watch on the KonTiki expedition in 1947. Through my love of Eterna I have come to know Thor's grandson Olav Heyerdahl, who is an avid diver, and also shares a love for Eterna watches:


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I have been thinking a lot about the above quote - why would the Sinn forum have a thread called "What watch are you wearing today that's not a Doxa?"
> 
> I may be overthinking this, as I most always do... So here's the watch I have been wearing for the last few days. My other love, besides Doxa is Eterna, and it has been for over 30 years, ever since I was told that Thor Heyerdahl wore an Eterna watch on the KonTiki expedition in 1947. Through my love of Eterna I have come to know Thor's grandson Olav Heyerdahl, who is an avid diver, and also shares a love for Eterna watches:
> 
> View attachment 13645413


Lol I don't think that would go down well on the sinn forum tempted to give it a try


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Grab n go Quartz Adanac Navigator today. 
This is an issued piece from April 88.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..my old girl...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

You Doxa owners have some seriously good taste in watches.

By virtue of owning a Doxa this would seem obvious, but this thread definitely confirms.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My "new" old girl.
Have a top day guys..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

My one and only old girl!!!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

New arrival: Damasko DA47 on Jack Foster Natural Dublin leather. Wanted to add another color to the line up.
















The stable mates:


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Yesterday's choice for our annual post-Thanksgiving trip to the local mountains and the town of Julian for "Mom's" apple pie is this crusty old Casio.

Why? I get a kick out of the altimeter feature. Fun to give it a workout from the norm of close to sea level...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys
SBDX011










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Wouldn't dive with it, but it's a fun little diver!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

orangeface said:


> Yesterday's choice for our annual post-Thanksgiving trip to the local mountains and the town of Julian for "Mom's" apple pie is this crusty old Casio.


LOL, we made our first trip up there the Sunday before, and got an apple pie for Thanksgiving. Awesome pie! (and the pecan slice I had there was pretty epic also)


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Love the Marinemaster DaveandStu.


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

I wore this one today although it looks like I strapped a frying pan on my wrist, it's good for weight lifting though, and makes the stainless steel Doxa's feel like titanium watches


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Toonces said:


> Love the Marinemaster DaveandStu.


Thanks mate,
Its a great beater this one...
all the best
Dave


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Zinex...have a top day









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13686647


Looks like a doxa


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Zinex...have a top day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this will have to check one out


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Love this will have to check one out


Gday Nut's, 
You will be very happy when you find one. Joe S made one of the best out there. I had 14 different configurations at one stage and got out of them before it was all I had as a daily wearer.
However I'm sure no matter which one I would of ended keeping, it would still be powering on. Imho..try for a Zinex not his latter Zixen ...
Dave
..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> Looks like a doxa


Lol, that's the best Doxa homage I've ever seen!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Seiko Solar Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old yellow for today...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Just something solid and satisfying about an unpolished coronet on the backside.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just arrived:


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Old faithful - got my Fortis Flieger Pro 20 years ago:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sinn 140a limited edition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

franco60 said:


> Sinn 140a limited edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Teutonia Sport II today:


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

These days I don't wear anything that isn't a Doxa :-d


----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

Fifty Fathoms 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Still have a large soft spot for GS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I only own 6 watches and 3 are doxas, Seiko today


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

On December 14 1911 Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen and his crew were the first people ever to reach the South Pole. It's only fitting, today, that I wear my AmundsenOslo Polar Timepiece, designed by a descendant of Roald Amundsen:


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

JDM Seiko 6306 (1979)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> On December 14 1911 Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen and his crew were the first people ever to reach the South Pole. It's only fitting, today, that I wear my AmundsenOslo Polar Timepiece, designed by a descendant of Roald Amundsen:
> 
> View attachment 13719463


That's a cool piece Loco!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

no idea why my images are getting rotated...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> That's a cool piece Loco!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Cheers, mate! I was dying to get one when they were released in 2004 - but it was priced higher than a Submariner. Since then I've had two of them in my collection. It was designed by Jørgen Amundsen, and as a marketing ploy, he packed up all 250 watches and took them to the North Pole by skis. Jørgen then buried one watch in a water tight case at the North Pole, hoping it would be found some day (the ice at the North Pole shifts and breaks up a lot, due to there not being any solid ground keeping it in place). The watch I am wearing was owned by the Master Watchmaker who assembled the watches.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Seiko Turtle Save the Ocean


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Cheers, mate! I was dying to get one when they were released in 2004 - but it was priced higher than a Submariner. Since then I've had two of them in my collection. It was designed by Jørgen Amundsen, and as a marketing ploy, he packed up all 250 watches and took them to the North Pole by skis. Jørgen then buried one watch in a water tight case at the North Pole, hoping it would be found some day (the ice at the North Pole shifts and breaks up a lot, due to there not being any solid ground keeping it in place). The watch I am wearing was owned by the Master Watchmaker who assembled the watches.


The handset must hit the indices just looking perfectly.....the history behind the piece is true effort in going the extra mile.
I gather the buried one has never showed up?
Notching another piece up on your belt with its share of history now Loco..top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Why have I never put the mm300 on mesh before now? Loving this combo and dog likes it too


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Biking with kids

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Why have I never put the mm300 on mesh before now? Loving this combo and dog likes it too
> View attachment 13723653


Doggy and divers Nut"s!...
Looks good mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

Been wearing this one for about a month straight.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn...this morning
Have a good one guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

I'd love to have any one of the watches which were posted this past week!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

YepJ said:


> Been wearing this one for about a month straight.
> View attachment 13734781


All watches here are nice but this one is particularly "wow".
The size, the vintage aesthetic, the domed crystal...it has the personality of a Doxa grafted onto another watch


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 13738663


Love that one Nuts...pearler mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Full moon today - what better watch to wear than a moonphase. Eterna Tangaroa - named for the 2006 expedition of Olav Heyerdahl, grandson of Thor Heyerdahl


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Getting fancy for Christmas Eve dinner









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 13738663


Love it. Still kicking myself in the ass for passing on the Kickstarter campaign. Let me know if your tired of it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Bringing out the colors for Christmas. Happy holidays and best of cheers, guys and gals!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Bonefrog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Bringing out the colors for Christmas. Happy holidays and best of cheers, guys and gals!
> 
> View attachment 13746653


Thats a good old girl on the wrist Michael! have a good one mate
Dave


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Checking is it's still working after a while.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

cuthbert said:


> Checking is it's still working after a while.


Obviously, it stopped some time in March...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Obviously, it stopped some time in March...


No I was away and it was stored with my Sub300 Pro. I think it needs service...you know, October 1976.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## gergyor123 (Dec 26, 2018)

IWC Fliegerchrono 3706. Wore it most days for the last 18 years until I got the Doxa, now it shares wrist time.

greg


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Fortis B-42 Stratoliner Panda


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Checking is it's still working after a while.


Is that the original bracelet or an aftermarket? Looks good

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

My everyday work beater. Trusty ol SKX









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Paradive on MKII rubber


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Is that the original bracelet or an aftermarket? Looks good
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Aftermarket with solid links, more or less the same design of the original President:









Unfortunately the clasp is too long for my tiny 6.5" so I am looking the other funky bracelet the UFO was sold with:









It's an hard life for those with slim wrists...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Aftermarket with solid links, more or less the same design of the original President:
> 
> View attachment 13751223
> 
> ...


Oooo that one is pretty cool. I picked up the Unlce Seiko bracelet for mine. Haven't tried it out yet

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Oooo that one is pretty cool. I picked up the Unlce Seiko bracelet for mine. Haven't tried it out yet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Share your thoughts once you have it installed! Did you get the President or the double H one?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Oooo that one is pretty cool. I picked up the Unlce Seiko bracelet for mine. Haven't tried it out yet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Share your thoughts once you have it installed! Did you get the President or the double H one?


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Share your thoughts once you have it installed! Did you get the President or the double H one?


The president. Maybe I'll have at it this weekend

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Emperor today...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Seiko Giugiaro









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Sunday calls for a dress-watch:









The bright colors of the pink hairband give away that I'm using an older photo - you may have seen the current faded look of this band


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Seiko Giugiaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine!


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Its snowing sideways outside. I needed some Orange.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Happy & Healthy New Year fellow Doxaholics !


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Volunteered for some 2.5 x normal pay today.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

••• Sent using two turn tables and a microphone •••


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

This one today









••• sent by two turn tables and a microphone •••


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Orange or blue?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Been wearing this little guy for the last couple weeks...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

One of these two today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Feeling blue all week ......


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Snapped earlier today fresh out of the box and still fully stickered up. 
I used to have one of the wave dialled models which I flipped and regretted.
Mistake rectified 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 13776463


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Does this count?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

View attachment 13782467


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Taking the Seiko SPORK out today:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 13782467


Always enjoy seeing you take that old girl out Michael..its a beauty mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the "banter" I'm saying it's a YES to it counts...
Top stuff...good stir in the pot..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Love the "banter" I'm saying it's a YES to it counts...
> Top stuff...good stir in the pot..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Right on!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13789963


Every time you post that piece Paul..its a drawcard to me
case shape and finish,crown protection,dial layout, handset plus bezel configuration in a 12 hour. plus "no date"..flip it over mate and lets see the caseback next time you put it up mate !
Have a good one
Dave


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Every time you post that piece Paul..its a drawcard to me
> case shape and finish,crown protection,dial layout, handset plus bezel configuration in a 12 hour. plus "no date"..flip it over mate and lets see the caseback next time you put it up mate !
> Have a good one
> Dave


Yeah that watch is awesome

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

machlo said:


>


... and this is just plain beautiful

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Every time you post that piece Paul..its a drawcard to me
> case shape and finish,crown protection,dial layout, handset plus bezel configuration in a 12 hour. plus "no date"..flip it over mate and lets see the caseback next time you put it up mate !
> Have a good one
> Dave


The Paradive has me hooked Dave, this is the Gen 3 Fat Bar. I've always wanted a Benrus but wouldn't risk bashing or flooding one so this caught my eye. I saw Longstrides and knew how much he was impressed and I started looking at them in the MKII forum and had to get one. A couple things you can't see are the lugs fitted for the Seiko fat bars and the movement tweaking that MKII does, mine is consistent +4 sec day. I've been posting it often because it's become my daily beater and it made it painless for me to send out my 6105 and SAR for service and sell a few pieces that I didn't wear much. It's a no-nonsense rugged piece, I rate it a BIG thumbs up |>. Any questions just give me a holler.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> The Paradive has me hooked Dave, this is the Gen 3 Fat Bar. I've always wanted a Benrus but wouldn't risk bashing or flooding one so this caught my eye. I saw Longstrides and knew how much he was impressed and I started looking at them in the MKII forum and had to get one. A couple things you can't see are the lugs fitted for the Seiko fat bars and the movement tweaking that MKII does, mine is consistent +4 sec day. I've been posting it often because it's become my daily beater and it made it painless for me to send out my 6105 and SAR for service and sell a few pieces that I didn't wear much. It's a no-nonsense rugged piece, I rate it a BIG thumbs up |>. Any questions just give me a holler.
> 
> View attachment 13791115
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, it is a killa piece...I'll be catching up with you and Anthony for sure!
Top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Finally Friday. Chilly one here in NJ










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Here you go Dave.
Cold, snow and the Paradive


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Here you go Dave.
> Cold, snow and the Paradive
> 
> View attachment 13797299
> ...


I reckon Paul...you need to come to Australia during your winter mate...32'c.here
That piece has a hell of a lot of features,other brands neglect...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday guys...old school Zinex supersub...had 14 of these in all configurations as a collection...kept this vintage and a Trimix first gen as it was getting way out of control.....
No OCD....amongst us guys at all!!
Have a top day
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 13798421
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great Chris....I had a shot about myself with Zinex...then I thought of you with the 2 liner and 5 liners mate!!
All the best in jest mate!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday guys...old school Zinex supersub...had 14 of these in all configurations as a collection...kept this vintage and a Trimix first gen as it was getting way out of control.....
> No OCD....amongst us guys at all!!
> Have a top day
> Dave
> ...


Haha, what ocd! You kept a beauty there Dave, love that one!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice Zinex, Dave - do you have a pic of the whole Zinex collection before you divested / consolidated? Would love to see that.

I generally wear dressier pieces on Sundays - this is a bit of an odd duck in my collection, but I just really like it, so ....


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Start of a new week at the ranch. I know the date suggests otherwise, but this is a fresh photo


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Nice Zinex, Dave - do you have a pic of the whole Zinex collection before you divested / consolidated? Would love to see that.
> 
> I generally wear dressier pieces on Sundays - this is a bit of an odd duck in my collection, but I just really like it, so ....
> 
> View attachment 13800063


Hi Ron,
There will be a heap on my photobucket account...when they took it away, I didnt renew but reckon I'll get jack or Stuart to look at finding them....in truth I dont want to kick off with that OCD again...I'm trying to only keep 3-4 in the same brand...
Doxa being one of them, it's easy to buy but hard to part with them...(there goes the bloody brain fuse again!!)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

My only non Doxa at the moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

A little quiet reading









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Like an old friend....this watch has been around many places in the world with me.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Everybody must be wearing their Doxas. 5 day thread bump with my MKII Paradive.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Swapped on Wednesday; still wearing this:


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ploprof 600...
Australia day here..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Australia Day!

Looks like there's still a lot of lume left in that watch *thumbs up emoji*


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Tuna at the Dr.s office. The quartz is great for an early Saturday morning grab and go









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Ploprof 600...
> Australia day here..
> 
> 
> ...


Killlllllller!!!!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Killlllllller!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks very much mate...it is a bloody beauty this one!!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13836329


No swimming, eh? Well, that shouldn't be a problem - seeing as you probably couldn't get through the ice anyway :-d


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> No swimming, eh? Well, that shouldn't be a problem - seeing as you probably couldn't get through the ice anyway :-d


Lol! Air temps expected well below 0 Fahrenheit here for the next few days. Safe to say I'll be leaving the auger inside ;-)


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jenny


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guys..have a good one!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn..
Keep them all coming guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Omega ..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Guess what I brought today, got really lucky first shop I'm looking at the Tudor display seeing on the off chance if they have the 58 , girl comes out I asks if she has the 58 and yes they have one out back as the waiting list guy couldn't get to shop in 24 hours apparently they are not allowed to keep them in store for long , the next two on waiting list are aboard so I just walked in at the right time happy days ,


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Guess what I brought today, got really lucky first shop I'm looking at the Tudor display seeing on the off chance if they have the 58 , girl comes out I asks if she has the 58 and yes they have one out back as the waiting list guy couldn't get to shop in 24 hours apparently they are not allowed to keep them in store for long , the next two on waiting list are aboard so I just walked in at the right time happy days ,
> View attachment 13872533


Way to go nut's!!.love the old " right place right time" ...looks like it sits well on your wrist mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Way to go nut's!!.love the old " right place right time" ...looks like it sits well on your wrist mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Mate it's so nice, the picture looks terrible so much better in real life , put it on the timeagraph and no Kidding it's a steady 0 sec loss wow


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Mate it's so nice, the picture looks terrible so much better in real life , put it on the timeagraph and no Kidding it's a steady 0 sec loss wow
> View attachment 13872737


Brand spanka from the AD..perfect and no date ...a gell of a lot of appeal in that piece

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Love your PloProf, Dave ...... glad she' still with you.

Omega on my wist too, this week, albeit no diver:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Love your PloProf, Dave ...... glad she' still with you.
> 
> Omega on my wist too, this week, albeit no diver:
> 
> View attachment 13872967


Hey Ron,
Thanks mate...you really helped me out with the ploprofs....have to say mate...love your rail master!!
And why didnt you stop me from selling my 69 speedy with Don bezel!!
All the best in jest mate
Looking forward to catching up one of these days..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Timex Marlin Automatic


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Timex Marlin Automatic
View attachment 13876791


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I think this is gonna be on the wrist for a little while, really hard to capture a nice picture of it as looks so much better in real life


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Dp


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Aevig Valkyr









James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Omega ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gets me every time. How does it wear for real?

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey James,
They feel solid mate and though some dont appreciate the case design, so bloody comfortable on omega steel or rubber that has this phenomenal taper that allows the watch head to lay on most wrist sizes.
Handset and bezel lume is just superb.
Very legible and accurate via the 1002 mvmnt.
I can take them anywhere and they never feel out of place.
Most of my work let's me stay in my own clobber for boats or scrub..they can take a flogging no need to be worried about babying them I assure you.
I was back up for lunch,so grabbed them for a pic so you can see the way the tapered bands go around my 8 and 3/4" wrist..
So many fantastic pieces on this forum..this model 600 can hold it's own after 40 plus years i reckon...
All the best
(and as usual poor pics!!! dammit)
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Another non Doxa for me ..... these are not oft seen:









Recycling an older photo and yes, the watch has some mileage on it. Don't know the exact age, best guess is 45+ years


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Another non Doxa for me ..... these are not oft seen:
> 
> View attachment 13880349
> 
> ...


A pearler Ron!! Great dial layout and handset...like that oldie a lot mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> A pearler Ron!! Great dial layout and handset...like that oldie a lot mate..


Thanks, Dave.
I can only imagine how dial and hands looked when new. Hands are blued by heat-treatment .... very pretty, When I took the photo with the Blue Bonnets (State flower of Texas), I had hoped the blue in the watch would come out better, but no luck. This bonus-shot shows it a little better:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Thanks, Dave.
> I can only imagine how dial and hands looked when new. Hands are blued by heat-treatment .... very pretty, When I took the photo with the Blue Bonnets (State flower of Texas), I had hoped the blue in the watch would come out better, but no luck. This bonus-shot shows it a little better:
> 
> View attachment 13880373


Tempered hands..superb piece mate...the 2nd pic does the job for sure...quality rises to top again..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Bloody lovely 😀👍 I love getting home to get it back on my wrist


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Seiko SARX051


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Double posted on me again, sorry guys!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Bremont MB-3 on the slopes in Switzerland









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Now this is a long story...


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

double post


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Stirling Moss said:


> Now this is a long story...
> View attachment 13918111


Eager to hear it. Reminds of a recent piece on the team working on a Mars rover. Sometimes they'd wear multiple watches to be coordinated with various teams and Mars time.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## GDI (Jan 26, 2007)

Just received this the other day, after being lured by the close out pricing. As close to Doxa as you can get without being Doxa...


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13919183


OMG!! (to quote Higgins) that is the exact Chronosport from the originl Magnum, P.I. Huge fan here.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> OMG!! (to quote Higgins) that is the exact Chronosport from the originl Magnum, P.I. Huge fan here.


Me too Kev, great show. Here's Higgins showing off the Sea Quartz 30, most of the time I call him Higgy Baby lol!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul Ramon said:


> Me too Kev, great show. Here's Higgins showing off the Sea Quartz 30, most of the time I call him Higgy Baby lol!
> 
> View attachment 13919769


Too cute!! Looks like a very patient lad


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Higgins deserves a extra pat Paul!!
He has the most amazing expression every time he "wears" one of your watches mate!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13912403


You like the CWC? It's a nice design.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

GDI said:


> Just received this the other day, after being lured by the close out pricing. As close to Doxa as you can get without being Doxa...
> View attachment 13919557


Nice combo.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Put the PADI Turtle on a Strapcode Endmill.









James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Higgins deserves a extra pat Paul!!
> He has the most amazing expression every time he "wears" one of your watches mate!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hey Dave, I'm pretty sure that expression means "Oh no not again, what an idiot!" Lol!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

BuyIndioOates said:


> You like the CWC? It's a nice design.
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


I'm a big CWC fan. A rich history of issued and non-issued pieces with different dial configurations and features through the years.


----------



## GDI (Jan 26, 2007)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Nice combo.
> 
> James
> 
> We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


Thanks, James. I don't really like the Jenny rubber (no more BOR left) and had this nato in the drawer. I think it looks good, but I will try to locate a shark mesh - but they seem hard to find for an 8"+ wrist!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> I'm a big CWC fan. A rich history of issued and non-issued pieces with different dial configurations and features through the years.


Cool

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

GDI said:


> Thanks, James. I don't really like the Jenny rubber (no more BOR left) and had this nato in the drawer. I think it looks good, but I will try to locate a shark mesh - but they seem hard to find for an 8"+ wrist!


Yeah. I have the BOR for my Jenny. And really want a Shark Mesh for my Poseidon.

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> I'm a big CWC fan. A rich history of issued and non-issued pieces with different dial configurations and features through the years.


I have one incoming, saw one on eBay the Automatic nos version from 2002 with tritium lume made a crazy offer on eBay half what he was asking and to my surprise he accepted


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> I have one incoming, saw one on eBay the Automatic nos version from 2002 with tritium lume made a crazy offer on eBay half what he was asking and to my surprise he accepted


Good job! The aged tritium lume is outstanding and should it ever need service Duncan is the man.


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

Seiko SKX007
To be fair, I was trying a new drysuit on (not actually diving...sadly)


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

oops somehow double posted, please delete.


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> Good job! The aged tritium lume is outstanding and should it ever need service Duncan is the man.


It came today really nice I like it


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> It came today really nice I like it
> View attachment 13928415


Congrats, that's a beauty! ? The tritium will only get better with age. Wears well doesn't it?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> Congrats, that's a beauty! The tritium will only get better with age. Wears well doesn't it?


Really well , perfect case size the case kind of makes me think of the Seiko 6015 but crown at 3 instead of 4 , 
The watch is in great condition it's been well looked after basically I paid the same as the new ones at £750 but I like the way the tritium yellows and like you say looking forward to this getting better with age 
Always had the urge to try one of these and every time you posted yours up it kept pushing me ..glad I did


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Day-tripping at Sabino Canyon, Tucson.









This watch photo with the Crested Saguaro in the background reminds me of tourists having their photo taken next to a favorite shiny vehicle at a car show.

One of my favorite cactus - so timeless it deserves it's own photo...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Really well , perfect case size the case kind of makes me think of the Seiko 6015 but crown at 3 instead of 4 ,
> The watch is in great condition it's been well looked after basically I paid the same as the new ones at £750 but I like the way the tritium yellows and like you say looking forward to this getting better with age
> Always had the urge to try one of these and every time you posted yours up it kept pushing me ..glad I did


Well done Nut's....looks great.
Paul you are enabling mate Ha!!
Top stuff

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Well done Nut's....looks great.
> Paul you are enabling mate Ha!!
> Top stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


;-)


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

c-bat said:


> View attachment 13933317


I have to stop looking at the Red letter SD, it makes me have terrible thoughts of becoming a "one watch" guy


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

perfectlykevin said:


> I have to stop looking at the Red letter SD, it makes me have terrible thoughts of becoming a "one watch" guy


explorer 2 tempts me in the same direction!


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

perfectlykevin said:


> I have to stop looking at the Red letter SD, it makes me have terrible thoughts of becoming a "one watch" guy


explorer 2 tempts me in the same direction!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

orangeface said:


> Day-tripping at Sabino Canyon, Tucson.
> 
> View attachment 13928815
> 
> ...


Love that cactus


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

dp


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I couldn't help but to go slumming again and got another automatic Invicta. I wanted to try a bronze watch for less than $100, sue me!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

perfectlykevin said:


> I have to stop looking at the Red letter SD, it makes me have terrible thoughts of becoming a "one watch" guy


You are not alone. I'm hoping to place an order on one of these in the not so distant future. I've been told of a waiting time of maybe 6 months to a year here in Norway. Anyone know where to get a new one quicker than that?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

2012 CMW Project Watch


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Freshly arrived in the post:


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You are not alone. I'm hoping to place an order on one of these in the not so distant future. I've been told of a waiting time of maybe 6 months to a year here in Norway. Anyone know where to get a new one quicker than that?


FRom what I've read that isn't a bad wait  Used is a good way to go if you can. I know a guy who might part with one but seeing as I need another car soon, the thought of a red SD isn't going to happen for me right away .


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> You are not alone. I'm hoping to place an order on one of these in the not so distant future. I've been told of a waiting time of maybe 6 months to a year here in Norway. Anyone know where to get a new one quicker than that?


FRom what I've read that isn't a bad wait  Used is a good way to go if you can. I know a guy who might part with one but seeing as I need another car soon, the thought of a red SD isn't going to happen for me right away .


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Loving the new SMP300 bought this week









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

c-bat said:


> View attachment 13936261


Righto mate...get back there drinking tonight and put one on with UV on the dial like say a EZM10 and lets see that bad boy light up!!
The explorer though looks great though and must help with finding new clubs to drink in...i to like your red DSSD...am going down the non cyclops path though..but not sure why? 
Dave


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

c-bat said:


> explorer 2 tempts me in the same direction!


Have you seen this Explorer? It's called the 'Hillary Tenzing Expedition', and is not an official Rolex release. It was only made in about 90 pcs, I think, and I forget by whom. It's a 216570 (with some faux patina/aging), but the bezel is made to look like the 1655 from the 1970's. If Rolex had released the 216570 with this bezel, this would have been number two on my bucket list of watches. The faux patina/aging is quite subtle as well, and makes the watch look pretty nice, in my opinion:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Have you seen this Explorer? It's called the 'Hilary Tenzing Expedition', and is not an official Rolex release. It was only made in about 90 pcs, I think, and I forget by whom. It's a 216570 (with some faux patina/aging), but the bezel is made to look like the 1655 from the 1970's. If Rolex had released the 216570 with this bezel, this would have been number two on my bucket list of watches. The faux patina/aging is quite subtle as well, and makes the watch look pretty nice, in my opinion:
> 
> View attachment 13938479


How the hell do you know all this Loco???
I'm getting you to pick my next piece out next or I'll miss out..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Twenty days till Basel...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Back on the 58


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> How the hell do you know all this Loco???


I spend too much time on the internets, that's how. I should really get out more *cries a lonely tear, before returning to browsing every corner of the World Wide Web*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I spend too much time on the internets, that's how. I should really get out more *cries a lonely tear, before returning to browsing every corner of the World Wide Web*


Once winter is over, you'll be fine...its getting through Basel that's going to be tough ....
Keep putting lines through that calendar 
All the best in jest mate 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My beaten up seamaster..used to give this one hell..they are a bloody good thing imho..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Have you seen this Explorer? It's called the 'Hillary Tenzing Expedition', and is not an official Rolex release. It was only made in about 90 pcs, I think, and I forget by whom. It's a 216570 (with some faux patina/aging), but the bezel is made to look like the 1655 from the 1970's. If Rolex had released the 216570 with this bezel, this would have been number two on my bucket list of watches. The faux patina/aging is quite subtle as well, and makes the watch look pretty nice, in my opinion:
> 
> View attachment 13938479


touch! great mod that is!! from your description, it sounds like it would be close to impossible to grab one os these though!


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)

DaveandStu said:


> Righto mate...get back there drinking tonight and put one on with UV on the dial like say a EZM10 and lets see that bad boy light up!!
> The explorer though looks great though and must help with finding new clubs to drink in...i to like your red DSSD...am going down the non cyclops path though..but not sure why?
> Dave


HA, some bar hopping that was! It does light up pretty nicely! I do like the cyclops tbh, makes the whole thing more playful imho.


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

2254.50


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar Explorer II









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

38mm is my new hypothetical sweet spot.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not Doxa orange, but still orange nonetheless 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iphone picture? Looks really nice.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

abehr said:


> iphone picture? Looks really nice.


Thanks! This one was actually my Canon DSLR that I tried to handhold. It gets tricky trying to get the focus point spot on, without any camera shake. Probably should've used a tripod, but I wanted to snap a quick pic since I just got the watch in five minutes prior.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Crepas


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh yeah! New Kontiki in the house! Literally - this is an indoor shot of it. I'm going to the Kontiki Museum in Oslo tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get some good photos in the sun, and in front of the Kontiki raft  This has Eterna's in-house EMC 3902A movement, and is 44mm of beautiful bronze!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Oh yeah! New Kontiki in the house! Literally - this is an indoor shot of it. I'm going to the Kontiki Museum in Oslo tomorrow, so hopefully I'll get some good photos in the sun, and in front of the Kontiki raft  This has Eterna's in-house EMC 3902A movement, and is 44mm of beautiful bronze!
> 
> View attachment 14016633


Pearler....it looks a bloody ripper mate...chasing up some Voddies now!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I picked one of these up at BW...behold the bronze beauty









I can't wait for it to get some natural patina


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Halios Seaforth, no date, Sunburst Grey, 12-hour bezel


----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Halios Seaforth, no date, Sunburst Grey, 12-hour bezel

View attachment 14028395


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Breitling Avenger Skyland


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

This week, I'm wearing the top dog in / from my collection, pictured here next to my DWL:


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure how that happened ..... double post. WUS was acting up, so who knows.
Anyway, as I am unable to remove this double post, I give you a fresh photo, taken today:


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Very clean, and very nice *thumbs up emoji*


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Magrette Moana Pacific Kara.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ploprof 600









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

SD Tuna










Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks awesome with that orange minute hand, Dave! It's a chunky piece of metal, but there's beauty in that too 

Is there some story to the auction catalogue in the background, or was that just a random choice?


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

nsx_23 said:


> SD Tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has got to be one of the most legible divers I've seen.  I love stark white hands and non-applied markers. Congrats!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm still wearing this beauty. I've only ever had it off when showering, since I got it a week and a half ago. The photos were taken the day after I got it at the Kon-Tiki Museum in Oslo - what better place to photograph an Eterna Kontiki Bronze


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

perfectlykevin said:


> That has got to be one of the most legible divers I've seen.  I love stark white hands and non-applied markers. Congrats!


yep...its super legible and to me its the most wearable of the "big tunas" because the strap attaches to the shroud.

My 5513 for today










Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Looks awesome with that orange minute hand, Dave! It's a chunky piece of metal, but there's beauty in that too
> 
> Is there some story to the auction catalogue in the background, or was that just a random choice?


Hey mate,
I've been going through a heap of my older boat sales books..there's a few old girls I want to track down...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

SKX007. Trusty work beater









James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Seawolf Today.


----------



## nomking77 (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm wearing a Daytona.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn U212SDR...have a rippa of a day guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

c-bat said:


> View attachment 14047563


Great looking speedy

I'm keeping it simple










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

DaveandStu said:


> ..there's a few old girls I want to track down...


I prefer younger girls myself - not too young, but ones with bit of experience, but still some zest left... Oh, you meant boats... Riiight... I'll show myself out.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I prefer younger girls myself - not too young, but ones with bit of experience, but still some zest left... Oh, you meant boats... Riiight... I'll show myself out.


LOL!! MADE MY DAY  Thank you!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## c-bat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I prefer younger girls myself - not too young, but ones with bit of experience, but still some zest left... Oh, you meant boats... Riiight... I'll show myself out.


Well apart from the boats...
Many a good tune has been played on a old fiddle....im in to classical now to Loco!!!you mad Norwegian...when you come to Australia I'm going to let you pat one of our bigger Pet "lizards" in the creeks...
All the best in jest..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

I really hope "petting the lizard" isn't a euphemism for something else :-d :-d :-d


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I really hope "petting the lizard" isn't a euphemism for something else :-d :-d :-d


They are cute...you can even swim in the creeks with them

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm glad that I didn't have to pat any lizard while in Australia...at least Dave didn't bring one to Sydney!!!

Michael


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Fauxa


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

Just like yesterday, Tag Heuer Spirotechnique


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)

Just like yesterday, Tag Heuer Spirotechnique


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MTJO said:


> I'm glad that I didn't have to pat any lizard while in Australia...at least Dave didn't bring one to Sydney!!!
> 
> Michael


I reckon he should of come across the "pond" Michael 
We could of stirred up a bit of fun on the islands mate!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

IWC "New" Vintage today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

cyphion said:


> IWC "New" Vintage today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish IWC still made watches like that today.
It's a brand I'm interested in but they don't currently make anything that I want to buy.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe90 said:


> I wish IWC still made watches like that today.
> It's a brand I'm interested in but they don't currently make anything that I want to buy.


They definitely have the capability. The new aquatimer is really nice in the flesh, but also very cold and calculated. Feels like an engineer made it (no offense to engineers ) instead of a designer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

cyphion said:


> They definitely have the capability. The new aquatimer is really nice in the flesh, but also very cold and calculated. Feels like an engineer made it (no offense to engineers ) instead of a designer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have no doubt they have the capability.
I'm mainly into divers (like you seem to be) and they only offer variations on the Aquatimer which I find a little boring.

I'm also a fan of JLC but their Polaris line seem to mostly be dive-watch in style only.

The efforts of both companies are slightly lazy considering what they can do.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe90 said:


> I have no doubt they have the capability.
> I'm mainly into divers (like you seem to be) and they only offer variations on the Aquatimer which I find a little boring.
> 
> I'm also a fan of JLC but their Polaris line seem to mostly be dive-watch in style only.
> ...


I loved the Polaris, until I saw it in the flesh and realized the bezel doesn't lock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Not a Doxa, not a diver:


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

cyphion said:


> I loved the Polaris, until I saw it in the flesh and realized the bezel doesn't lock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I haven't even tried since I read that the crowns don't screw down.
I also feel the 40h power reserve (38h for the Polaris Date) is a bit short for modern times.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

but I reserve the right to switch to my 750 Sharkhunter


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Skyland Day Today


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I tend to prefer something fairly low key in the office.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Until my Doxa gets back from service...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Jules Jurgensen vintage piece. Happy Easter friends!









James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

The original is so far out of my reach ......









(older photo - I own this watch more than 8 years now and it still functions flawlessly)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> The original is so far out of my reach ......
> 
> View attachment 14092645
> 
> ...


It's a pearler of a piece Ron!
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

This guy.....have a great weekend!!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

HAGWE


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

My current favourite









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14108889


There is nothing to not like about that piece to me Paul...it gets it share on the wrist mate..12 hour bezel and a handset...clean and clear

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> There is nothing to not like about that piece to me Paul...it gets it share on the wrist mate..12 hour bezel and a handset...clean and clear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's a perfect grinder for me Dave and + 4 sec. is icing on the cake. Looks like your DSSD has hit the spot, good call on that one. It's a classic for a reason right?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> It's a perfect grinder for me Dave and + 4 sec. is icing on the cake. Looks like your DSSD has hit the spot, good call on that one. It's a classic for a reason right?


Hey Paul,
Its been a while since I have had a watch on my wrist and I'm not pining to open the safe and throw another one on...it's been in dozers,boats and breakdowns and I've only shoved it in my pocket when welding. Took me a while to get a few pieces that I've got..but can't see the rotation now as before....didn't see this unfolding at all....
See you soon mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> View attachment 14114243


Yep...bloody bewdy Sam!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...bloody bewdy Sam!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thank you Dave! All the best mate!


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Seawolf Cobra Yellow.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Week and a half and counting, my other Moonwatch


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Feel like something vintage today


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

nsx_23 said:


> Feel like something vintage today


Those older Subs with the more svelte cases (and not the "maxi" cases) are so nice.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great work watch...have a good one...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Rotation is tightening these days.










Time to list the unworn pieces and reinvest.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Avenger Skyland this evening.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14139737


Looks immaculate. How long have you had it?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Nikita70 said:


> Looks immaculate. How long have you had it?


I'd been looking for a nice one for quite awhile and found it earlier this year. Seller said it was worn when new and stored since then and it seems he was spot on. A service revealed the usual dirt under the bezel but everything else is excellent.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Original Tag Formula1..not looking bad for 30 years old..


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14184287


Now your talking Paul....I can vaguely remember when mine looked like that...superb refinish on that old pearler!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Now your talking Paul....I can vaguely remember when mine looked like that...superb refinish on that old pearler!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Lol, that's the original case finish although Duncan did open it for a service and a sapphire crystal. The sapphire is good for peace of mind but the look isn't the same as it was with Hardlex. I'm going to switch back.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Agreed...a fresh hardlex would be be the go...just that more Seiko ish from back then mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

The 6105 sat in the box for quite a while and now I'm diggin it all over again


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> The 6105 sat in the box for quite a while and now I'm diggin it all over again
> 
> View attachment 14189237


One of the most comfortable cases made...imho..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've waited 9 years on this one ..... this is technically not my watch, but Anneke's (#63 / 300); mine (#60 / 300) is the no-date version.
But I'm wearing hers for obvious reasons.









For those paying close attention, this photo is older than this one


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> One of the most comfortable cases made...imho..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Spot-on Dave. I think the 6105 case was pure genius, flows straight into the wrist.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ideal for pressure washing the patio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

adg31 said:


> Ideal for pressure washing the patio
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch!

There's something about Hamilton that I really like.
While they're part of the Swatch group, their branding feels honest and straight-talking.
Their watches are similarly refreshing.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Macey said:


> View attachment 14174791
> Original Tag Formula1..not looking bad for 30 years old..


This used to be my grail watch when I was growing up :-d


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Beautiful 6105. I hope to return my 1978 6306 to that condition someday.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Citizen “Fugu” today for Saturday work...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Still one of the most comfortable bracelets imho...have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> View attachment 14208107


Pearler Sam!!
All the best mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Joe90 said:


> This used to be my grail watch when I was growing up :-d


 mine too, it was my 18th Birthday present from my Grandparents..:-!


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Caught out in a downpour so today it's a wet Seawolf..


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler Sam!!
> All the best mate..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks very much, Dave mate!!
I'm planning my next trip to Perth, WA! Can't wait!
All the best my friend


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks very much, Dave mate!!
> I'm planning my next trip to Perth, WA! Can't wait!
> All the best my friend


You'll be on the other side of Australia mate!!.book a flight to QLD 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> You'll be on the other side of Australia mate!!.book a flight to QLD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Probably this trip will be too short, but definitely one day plan to fly over to beautiful QLD mate!!&#55356;&#57118;☀
All the best from sunny London! &#55356;&#57140;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Des2471 said:


> Probably this trip will be too short, but definitely one day plan to fly over to beautiful QLD mate!!&#55356;&#57118;
> All the best from sunny London! &#55356;&#57140;&#55357;&#56833;


You too mate!!.when In
qld...we will look after you mate!
Or I could be in Perth

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> You too mate!!.when In
> qld...we will look after you mate!
> Or I could be in Perth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks very much Dave mate!! I'll let you know when I'm heading 'down under' ���� - work here permitting!
All the best mate


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

'The Beast', as I'm calling it - the Seiko SBDX011. Bought it a couple of weeks ago. It's actually quite comfortable on an Isofrane. 1000 meters of waterproof goodness  There is a nice video on YouTube where they strap one automatic tuna can and one quartz tuna can on the outside of a deep sea submersible, and they take these suckers down into the abyss. The quartz gives up at about 3,500m and the automatic holds out until about 4,000m if I remember correctly. Seiko make great watches.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm finding myself rather impressed with the Hamilton KFM of late









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## euro-rs (Aug 23, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze (brown) on Tudor distressed leather strap (just swapped out from the Tudor NATO strap today).


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SWA...have a top day guys..need a yellow Doxa..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

This one has regained a slot in the regular wear rotation










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

This Guy......


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

10 miles depth rating in a compact package


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Dave, I didn't know you're a "Stoly" kind of guy...then you can take a picture with this..


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Seawolf


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MTJO said:


> Dave, I didn't know you're a "Stoly" kind of guy...then you can take a picture with this..
> View attachment 14291611


Hey Michael,
What a beauty mate!!...I'm working Stoly in rotation with a few coldies!!
Are you back home or on the reefs?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

One watch for safari in Botswana...the sun sets early and the beasts still roam.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Seiko SPB 051.









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Brutha Dave, when did you drift over to the dark side?? Killer SD...you wear it well!



DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Brutha Dave, when did you drift over to the dark side?? Killer SD...you wear it well!


Hey Michael,
Hope your keeping well( the Africa trip looked bloody great)
Got the DSSD..about 4 months ago..it's a excellent work watch...ordered another I have really been impressed.
See you soon mate...avocado season in full tilt across the pond!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Hump day SAR


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Going old school today, diver and truck


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Going old school today, diver and truck
> 
> View attachment 14324279


School of hard knocks Paul...
Good school!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> School of hard knocks Paul...
> Good school!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ha! That's one school I reckon we're at the top of the class Dave.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Ha! That's one school I reckon we're at the top of the class Dave.


Agreed mate...like a fair few of us..earnt our salt

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing a diver at least


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Today it's the Avenger Skyland.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Not desk diving for once.

Omega Dynamic Chronograph on a prototype WatchObsession fabric strap.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Little chunk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

16600


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 14371809
> 
> 
> Little chunk


I love those!


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

GW-5000, steel DLC case and super soft strap.  The new one on the right


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

10yr anniv #6 of 10, nice how each dial is numbered


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Sea Quartz 30 on the new Synchron Tropic


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> 10yr anniv #6 of 10, nice how each dial is numbered


Love those lume images!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

New green strap for the sub arrived


----------



## Drrobfz305 (Mar 28, 2019)

Farer Leven currently sold out.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Arnie


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I finally tore the 6000T for the first time in a month from my wrist, regrettably I might add. I had to check its power reserve, so I threw my Kobold Polar Surveyor on with a Blood Diamond strap for a three day trip for work. I wound my 6000T up 76 times for good luck at 0400 on Friday morning and when I got home it read 0300 today, making that 47 hours. I'm cool with that. Here's the PS...









Not gonna lie, my PS has been abused around the world for a few years and it's still an incredibly accurate beast.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Been wearing my Breitling Avenger Skyland recently, its accuracy is unbelievable, over 1 week its gained 1 second, but I've found if I leave it face down overnight over the week its 100% accurate.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Been trying to rotate my watches every two days. This is day 2 for the Fugu. It was on my wrist when I purchased an 800Ti Sharkhunter this morning!


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Duzu Ningaloo Reef


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000ft


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14420575


Now you are talking Paul...far out that model went through the grinda with me...top piece mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Now you are talking Paul...far out that model went through the grinda with me...top piece mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You know it Dave👍 Helluva piece these are, still running strong 43 years later.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> You know it Dave Helluva piece these are, still running strong 43 years later.


Bloody oath Paul....benchmark piece imho

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody oath Paul....benchmark piece imho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hells Bells


----------



## squamish5 (Oct 15, 2010)

This SBDY015


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

My favorite G-Shock. DW6600, unfortunately discontinued in 2010.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Blue Snowflake


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Bronze Seiko homage for a daily work beater or boat duty.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14466639


Nice! I'm going to be looking for a Marathon TSAR in the very near future. I'm fascinated by their toothy bezels.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Nice! I'm going to be looking for a Marathon TSAR in the very near future. I'm fascinated by their toothy bezels.


Can't beat Marathon for a no-nonsense tool watch. Happy hunting.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Work Beater


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

47mm chunk of goodness


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Matching Breitling Superoceans for me and Mrs M.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

'82' Arnie


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14482693


That piece has amazing legibility combined with crown protection, many brands could work harder on to achieve...always enjoy that beauty come up Paul..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Funny I was thinking the same what is the watch?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> That piece has amazing legibility combined with crown protection, many brands could work harder on to achieve...always enjoy that beauty come up Paul..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks, you're spot on Dave. It's definitely earned its place among my keepers.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> Funny I was thinking the same what is the watch?


Here ya go. Lots to like about it. In addition to everything else it's +4 sec day. Solid.

https://www.mkiiwatches.com/paradive

https://wornandwound.com/review/review-mk-ii-gen-3-paradive/


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Will definitely have to try one out


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

This is usually my nighttime watch. It is small, unobtrusive, and glows thanks to the tritium tubes. It tells time and has a PR around 50hrs. I just kept wearing it today


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> This is usually my nighttime watch. It is small, unobtrusive, and glows thanks to the tritium tubes. It tells time and has a PR around 50hrs. I just kept wearing it today


Really cool!


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks! It is small by today's standards though it is still modern. Would love to see Marathon release one around 38mm and 100m WR or more


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Seiko once again


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

If not a Doxa, usually some variant of Aqualand.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

New in today, got in before the price rise


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Paradive gen 3


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Aevig Valkyr









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Uemura


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Uemura


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

New to me Seiko solar “Darth” Tuna. DOXA and Seiko - my two favorite brands.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

My beloved Sea Rambler









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

panucorodolfo said:


> My beloved Sea Rambler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to re-read the title of this thread...... but, nice watch.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> You may want to re-read the title of this thread...... but, nice watch.


Ja ja ja, noticed I got the wrong thread...

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Ball GMT









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Román Numerals two tone









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Struggling to stop wearing this one at the mo , I will try again next week


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Panerai 8 days









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

panucorodolfo said:


> Panerai 8 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got some nice pieces!


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> You've got some nice pieces!


Thanks a lot!!

I like the simplicity of this one.

So clean.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

My Babe, my MaCallan and our Rolexes









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

On the boat today.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

My humble Reef...









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2019)

PO 45.5/2500


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

6306-7001 for today (date is wrong, as it most always is on my watches with date windows).


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Something not totally dissimilar to a Doxa : a reissue of a vintage diver from a small brand.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Tropik









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Tropik B...









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day fellas 
Have a good one..Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Obris Morgan SeaStar 60s









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day fellas
> Have a good one..Dave
> 
> 
> ...


the lume|>


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doxatom (Oct 30, 2019)

Omega Seamaster GMT


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

New addition to the family


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Legend Diver









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14585603
> 
> 
> View attachment 14597937


Hey Paul,
Beauty there mate....Can you clean out a few messages mate...im trying to pm you!!

Thanks mate
Dave


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday, Baume & Mercier Capeland









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Today Laco Westerland









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Legend Diver on a Planet Ocean strap


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It´s the power of Orange.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Rolex at the bullfights









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Laco Westerland









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

16600 today


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just arrived...paradive.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Hamilton UTC.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Longines Honour and Glory









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Vostok Albatross reissue...nice Russian diver whose dial is clearly inspired by Doxas from the 70s.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Omega Cosmic 2000, one of my onder pieces.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

82 Precista G10 Fatboy


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Cognac, coffe and my oversized crown Logines









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Oversized Crown Longines at the Bullfights









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Duzu diver


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

IWC Spitfire and friends









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Ball Worldtimer Navigator Engineer II









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

panucorodolfo said:


> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice watch and a nicer drink. :-!


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

fastenerhouse said:


> Nice watch and a nicer drink. :-!


Thanks!!

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kobold Polar Surveyor. I just touched up the bezel today with Testors model paint, not bad if I say so myself!


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Glycine SST 12 GMT









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

1995 Rolex Submariner with aftermarket bezel insert. Purists probably hate me but I love it. Used to own the Pepsi GMT but sold it to my brother. Too darned expensive now to buy another one so this scratches the itch.


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Aqualand (the usual, and my favorite)


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Glycine SST 12 Purist









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Timex Marlin Automatic


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Timex Marlin Automatic
View attachment 14712647


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

This one has been on my wrist for the past (almost) 2 weeks. Still is/

IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur Laureus Edition


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Glycine SST 12 Pumpkin









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

My other Timex Marlin, this time Snoopy on another Barton strap, this time blue Sailcloth.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

My other Timex Marlin, this time Snoopy on another Barton strap, this time blue Sailcloth. 
View attachment 14714813


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Glycine SST12 on a green nato, Mexican breakfast on the background.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Glycine Noon Purist









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Glycine DC4, Glenfidich and we burned down the turkey..









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 14737437


C'mon Nuts,
Get that pic in our doggy and diver mate!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Hamilton Pan Europ









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Mine's the top =)









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Hamilton Gmt.










Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Muhle Glashutte Seebataillon, great way to begin the year, my new Seebataillon and a day at the ranch









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

2005 Sea-Dweller


----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

MKII Project 300


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Casio, Turtle, Blue wave, Save the Ocean and 7 Legias









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

When did the Project 300 come out? I thought they were still building it? I’d love one on the original Omega type bracelet. Very nice!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

MJK737 said:


> When did the Project 300 come out? I thought they were still building it? I'd love one on the original Omega type bracelet. Very nice!


It's almost / about one year ago that Bill Yao / MKII started shipping Project 300 pieces. The production run is not yet finished, so watches are still being shipped.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Ianos Avyssos









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow! She’s a beauty. Enjoy that with the best. I’d love one of those, its been on my radar for a long time. Im guessing the lume is killer! Not many people know of MKII but Bill puts out some solid pieces.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Ianos Avyssos at Beautiful Veracruz, México









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

PD3


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball for BMW GMT


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

A diver with a splash of orange, but not a Doxa:


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

View attachment 14851509


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## pkrshang (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

WatchObsession said:


> View attachment 14860033


Digging the strap

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

but not a Doxa >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Seiko Sub, Save The Ocean!!!









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Seiko SRP653









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Big Muddy today









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Seebataillon









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Zeno - a Doxa lookalike.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Martini, barbecue and Sub.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Aqualand


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Shred2001 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday..









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday... Laco Friedrichshafen









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Seebataillon









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday Bronze Worldtimer 44mm









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Today Spitfire









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday, Save the Ocean










Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Today Longines Big Crown









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14916735
> 
> 
> View attachment 14916737


Hang on Paul,
When did this one slip on the wrist?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Hang on Paul,
> When did this one slip on the wrist?
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hah! Couple weeks now Dave, tried to ease it in so nobody would notice. Have you added a bit of green to your stable yet?


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> Hah! Couple weeks now Dave, tried to ease it in so nobody would notice. Have you added a bit of green to your stable yet?


Yes mate...I did...waiting for my Sharkie to come back from it's world trip..but it will return..mate your new "one" is Killa...I knew the sec I saw your post...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Turtle on Strapcode Super Engineer.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

fastenerhouse said:


> Zeno - a Doxa lookalike.


I was wondering when an homage would show up. Not a bad alternative and it has an eta in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Seaforth II DLC









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay 58


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Luminor









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Trying out a prototype watch strap on the Speedy today. Any fans of this watch and strap combination?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Switched dials


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

panucorodolfo said:


> Obris Morgan Sea Star
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No gun pics mate...most of us have them..but no showing them off here..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> No gun pics mate...most of us have them..but no showing them off here..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Didn't know, post deleted.

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

a play date with grandson needs my play watch!

A person can't learn anything while talking


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

panucorodolfo said:


> Didn't know, post deleted.
> 
> Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


All good mate, just thought I'd let you know.
The mods do a great job and would of had to warn you or delete. Honest mistake
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> All good mate, just thought I'd let you know.
> The mods do a great job and would of had to warn you or delete. Honest mistake
> All the best
> Dave
> ...


Thanks Dave!

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Wednesday









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Today, mimosas and Cartier









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

This one


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

G-Shock Rangeman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shields99 (Mar 25, 2020)

My new Oris pointer. Fancied a bronze watch for a while and love how this takes on a bit of a vintage look.


----------



## Egoeye (Apr 21, 2015)

Rolex OP with blue explorer dial...


----------



## Egoeye (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice composition!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

This one


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice Blancpain


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Tropical gilt GMT ❤


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Parmigiani Fleurier Pershing witches!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Magrette 10yr anniversary Kara.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Split Minute Aquatimer


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15022207


Great pic and strap pairing, Paul -- where did you source that strap please sir?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

jonny deacon said:


> Great pic and strap pairing, Paul -- where did you source that strap please sir?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, here you go: https://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/para


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks, here you go: https://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/para


Much obliged, kind sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

jonny deacon said:


> Much obliged, kind sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 3 of his pass through (single pass) straps as well. All of his straps are extremely soft & comfortable and very fast turnaround times. Highly recommended.


----------



## Dfndr563 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Today I got out an old friend. He has a 1030 movement and the reversing wheels are worn, and they quit making them 35 years ago. So this is a special treat to have him on my wrist for a day.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Zeno retro diver with modded hands. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Wearing my soviet radio room for the anniversary of the first manned space flight, April 12, 1961, by cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin's on-board Vostok 1.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

fastenerhouse said:


> Zeno retro diver with modded hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those indices are very Doxa-like.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Those indices are very Doxa-like.


So is the rotating bezel. It is still being sold but with a better ETA movement.

Mine is the old model (15 years) with a non-quickset date.



Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been wearing sla033 the last month solid.


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

MKII solid!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15022207


Rocks!!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Keeping things light









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 090 on an Erika's original lumed strap


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Giving the Searambler a day off with this


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

PRS-2 Dreadnought


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Already liked the photo of your Marathon on the MKII forum, Paul ;-)

Swapped every day last week, keeping it with manual winds - today I needed a "beater" (don't like the term, but it's very fitting, so ....) This is my go-to when I don't want to expose my more precious pieces (I think most of them would survive the abuse with no issues, though, but why risk it?)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Already liked the photo of your Marathon on the MKII forum, Paul ;-)
> 
> Swapped every day last week, keeping it with manual winds - today I needed a "beater" (don't like the term, but it's very fitting, so ....) This is my go-to when I don't want to expose my more precious pieces (I think most of them would survive the abuse with no issues, though, but why risk it?)
> 
> View attachment 15066569


Do it Ron..!! Wear them mate
All the best..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

PADI Seiko mini-turtle today for Seiko Sunday.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got this of the bay , good god it's in crazy mint condition and even came on a mint condition real 20mm vintage genuine tropic , Bakelite bezel


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 15072699
> Just got this of the bay , good god it's in crazy mint condition and even came on a mint condition real 20mm vintage genuine tropic , Bakelite bezel
> View attachment 15072697
> 
> ...


That's a bloody beauty Nuts!..nice buy mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> That's a bloody beauty Nuts!..nice buy mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yes mate £500 not bad considering the strap is worth over 200


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Captain Willard


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old scarry...had a blast with this one..
Would love a dollar for each stubby this one knocked the top off!!!...the good old days Paul









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Old scarry...had a blast with this one..
> Would love a dollar for each stubby this one knocked the top off!!!...the good old days Paul


Blimey, Dave, talk about battlescars. And here I am, thinking that I abuse my little Seiko, which still cleans up pretty good ..... the photo below was taken about one hour prior to the one I showed last week


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Blimey, Dave, talk about battlescars. And here I am, thinking that I abuse my little Seiko, which still cleans up pretty good ..... the photo below was taken about one hour prior to the one I showed last week
> 
> View attachment 15089619


Hey Ron, this old girl is the least scarred..i gave my others a worse time mate..
But I know one silver beauty,I was gentle on 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Old scarry...had a blast with this one..
> Would love a dollar for each stubby this one knocked the top off!!!...the good old days Paul
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty Dave! Don't go in the house with those muddy kickers.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Since it seems lots of you have a Seiko on today...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> But I know one silver beauty,I was gentle on


A beauty she is ;-)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My Seamaster...its been to Bienne.
I'm yet to get there,top d a y all guys and keep your heads down...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> My Seamaster...its been to Bienne ....


WOW, Dave, your PP is gorgeous, it looks brand new |>|>


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Bonded in Blue today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

New addition... Sinn 856 A B. Going to flip one of my 1200T's. Decisions... keep the shark or orange?









Along side traditional black dial 856.








With the Shark.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally ordered my first Doxa today, so I feel safe in posting what I'm wearing INSTEAD of the 1500T Professional headed my way!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Solar Tuna today.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

A fun watch that has a ton of sentimental value!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Picked up this 7549 from a mate...love it


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seamaster today..top day to all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll say it again, Dave, fabulous PloProf |>

Happen to be wearing one of my Omega's too:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> I'll say it again, Dave, fabulous PloProf |>
> 
> Happen to be wearing one of my Omega's too:
> 
> View attachment 15115779


Hi Ron, thanks mate!!
That beauty on your wrist is a bloody pearler !!
Stay well mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Good day. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

Not doxa


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday... Halios Seaforth Bronze









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Today, Hamilton Pan Europe









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

82 Arnie


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Deep Blue, Deep Star 1000









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

panucorodolfo said:


> Deep Blue, Deep Star 1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me miss.my Benthos badly...nice piece mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Makes me miss.my Benthos badly...nice piece mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Blue Supernova Xeric Trapist 1









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

panucorodolfo said:


> Blue Supernova Xeric Trapist 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is a different!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> That one is a different!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Indeed it is.

Thanks!

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Laco Friedrichshafen









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Probably one of the least exciting pieces in this thread, but yesterday and today, I needed a small watch that fits comfortably under (the sleeve of) my motorcycle leathers, so ...... This piece has seen the most abuse of all the watches in my collection, yet 10+ years later, still runs like a champ. Excellent value for the money and makes one wonder, why spend more?


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SPB087J1 >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## chapiec1 (Dec 11, 2013)

My LE Zodiac ZO9004 a.k.a "Zodiac 82". #36 of 82 says Hi!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Borealis Olispo on blue tropic. So Blueeee


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

My trusty solar Tuna for a long day at work.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

✓









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Seiko StO >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

After a long time waiting, finally got a Sea-Dweller.


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful piece, and it’s a great size.


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, 
yes its a big hefty watch but not overly thick, I have a Breitling Seawolf that I love however at over 18mm thick its strictly a summer watch as it won't fit comfortably under cuffs, the sea dweller id say is perfect, as comfortable as my Sub 1200t.


----------



## Gerry (Nov 28, 2007)

Similar vintage to a Sub 200...









Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

If it's not a doxa, am wearing a MKii. Thinking of letting this go though,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Faux Doxa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

My 24 year old SKX173 just back today from Modification! 
a Marine Master bezel, and a black Yacht Master Bezel insert, with a double domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times! Work completed by Jeff Broughton, The Watch Doctor of Grove City Ohio! Awaiting two new NATO straps to place it on the wrist! Thanks Jeff! A good backup for my 1500 Pro!


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Was debating wearing my 50th Sharkhunter or my favorite diver for the holiday weekend here in the US... going with the latter.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Dp


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Just brought this bad boy today


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

IWC Spitfire.





































Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

This stunner is taking my 300T wrist time


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SRPE53 >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

How about some Soxa action?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Another more or less iconic pro diver from the late 60s, with some orange and with a COSC movement.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MS 20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Switched over to the Group B Windup Edition today


----------



## WatchBri (Apr 24, 2008)

Waiting for my 300T to deliver next week. Until then...


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

Went sailing today and didn't want to bang accidentally my Doxa 300 50th anniversary against the cleats. I did wear my Citizen fugu instead.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko SBDC055 PADI


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SF-23 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This one today


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Giving the BB GMT some wrist time before I send it in for the dreaded date wheel fix.


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

Citizen Fugu


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Zodiac SSW


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SF-23 (Apr 5, 2020)

1969 Seiko Speedtimer Bruce Lee


----------



## ANM8 (Jul 17, 2008)

SeaWolf today.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I think Bulo a gave a good look at the Sub300 before launching the Oceanographer G in 1968:


----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)

Glycine "Noon"


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

Until my beloved 750 gets repaired.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)

Black Bay


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

This one hasn't seen the light of day for months!









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

The mark xvi has accumulated a few battle scars in the past 9.5 years. Takes after its owner, I guess


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Wrong forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYMets0018 (Aug 9, 2019)

Lazy and don't feel like getting my phone..?


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Autodromo Group B seemed like an appropriate choice for a road trip.


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Just landed.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

My new Oyster Perpetual 41mm


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Serge Panchenko said:


> View attachment 15530981


That's super cool; what is it?


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)

ds760476 said:


> That's super cool; what is it?


My own brand, Serge Watch Co. Model 1.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Serge Panchenko said:


> My own brand, Serge Watch Co. Model 1.


Really nice, doesn't look like it's available now


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Serge Panchenko said:


> My own brand, Serge Watch Co. Model 1.


Nice job!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've talked about this watch before, my wife's Project 300 with red numerals on the date wheel. 
Today marks the 3rd anniversary of her death - RIP Anneke 💕


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

MHe225 said:


> I've talked about this watch before, my wife's Project 300 with red numerals on the date wheel.
> Today marks the 3rd anniversary of her death - RIP Anneke 💕
> View attachment 15538633


Condolences.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Serge Panchenko said:


> View attachment 15530981


What is that funky piece?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> I've talked about this watch before, my wife's Project 300 with red numerals on the date wheel.
> Today marks the 3rd anniversary of her death - RIP Anneke
> View attachment 15538633


Brave and funny..a absolute " pearler of a gal"...
Keep doing her wish for you Ron...
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> What is that funky piece?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


My own brand, Serge Watch Co Model 1.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Willard


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

The Watch that I've owned the longest, has the most time on wrist and the last one I'd ever give up...Aqualand.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Seiko SPB191J1 >>










Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

116610LV yesterday and 16618 today.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

16610LV with LN-insert.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Had this little guy on today for a few errands.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Seiko mod >>


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the Spring Drives. Hope to have one someday.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ross2187 said:


> Had this little guy on today for a few errands.
> 
> View attachment 15588402


Diggin the green

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Seiko morning









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Trident Elite









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Today I wore - briefly - then packaged up and sold the first Rolex I ever bought - new, in 1999. It's the one in the box. It's a Series A with the rare "Swiss"-only dial. When I bought it, it was just "new". Didn't really plan to purchase for the uniqueness. But I've always liked it, especially since over the years it became a somewhat limited and unusual issue. I bought the no-date "Swiss" a few years ago.


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Today I wore - briefly - then packaged up and sold the first Rolex I ever bought - new, in 1999. It's the one in the box. It's a Series A with the rare "Swiss"-only dial. When I bought it, it was just "new". Didn't really plan to purchase for the uniqueness. But I've always liked it, especially since over the years it became a somewhat limited and unusual issue. I bought the no-date "Swiss" a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 15606213


Stella piece Michael !
Hope one day mate we catch up when this madness is over...( have you been watching the cup? way different from my old days on the water )
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Stella piece Michael !
> Hope one day mate we catch up when this madness is over...( have you been watching the cup? way different from my old days on the water )
> All the best
> Dave


Hey Dave, 'Magic flying on one skeg isn't your father's boat looking for the auld mug. Sure has evolved. All is well and will make it down under to check the time with you someday soon hopefully.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Hey Dave, 'Magic flying on one skeg isn't your father's boat looking for the auld mug. Sure has evolved. All is well and will make it down under to check the time with you someday soon hopefully.


Michael that is a trip that will be phenomenal mate!
Well said above mate, I'm starting to believe they are more plane than vessel ( or on the plane)
So fast....yes finishing up here in a year or so, look forward to a catch up!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

My best Seiko: SKX013. Perfect size. Perfect spec. Perfect price. Perfect matte dial. Perfectly aligned. Perfect day/date. Just perfect.


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn for me today...all the best 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ploprof..top day all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

A new arrival has knocked the Doxa 300 Searambler off my wrist for now.

Ball Engineer II M Skindiver Heritage


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

MKII Paradive on a new Erika's strap. So comfortable!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Such an odd destruction of the dial, common with this model and era. I purchased at a discount due to it's condition, which I find to be an asset.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> View attachment 15630049


Liking that one Ron.
Cool piece mate!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

Citizen aqualand classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Seiko SBBN033









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a long thread, and I've read most of them over the years so I may have missed it, but I've always wondered: when you're not wearing a Doxa, do any of you Doxaholics ever admit to wearing an Apple Watch? Even briefly?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

orangeface said:


> This is a long thread, and I've read most of them over the years so I may have missed it, but I've always wondered: when you're not wearing a Doxa, do any of you Doxaholics ever admit to wearing an Apple Watch? Even briefly?


No, not even at all. Because well I don't own one. I wear a G-SHOCK on my daily run but aside from that it's all mechanical for me.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> This is a long thread, and I've read most of them over the years so I may have missed it, but I've always wondered: when you're not wearing a Doxa, do any of you Doxaholics ever admit to wearing an Apple Watch? Even briefly?


G'day Michael, 
I have never ever done that mate..when Blackberry folded here..I was thrust into Android so my youngest son could fix everything I screwed up !!
Hope your well mate
More time on the water..
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Shark300 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool shot

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Cool shot
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The Flighmaster is getting a lot of wrist time lately 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> G'day Michael,
> I have never ever done that mate..when Blackberry folded here..I was thrust into Android so my youngest son could fix everything I screwed up !!
> Hope your well mate
> More time on the water..
> ...


Hey Dave!
Looks like 'Magic is building character looking for a breeze, eh?
Like you, I never had one either until my wife got a new 5 (my Christmas present to her!) and I inherited her old one. Started using it in the pool and gym and liked the functions/functionality of it but it sure feels good to put on a "real" watch afterwards!
I threw this out there just to see the reactions, clearly knowing it would ruffle feathers. 
Cheers!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Hey Dave!
> Looks like 'Magic is building character looking for a breeze, eh?
> Like you, I never had one either until my wife got a new 5 (my Christmas present to her!) and I inherited her old one. Started using it in the pool and gym and liked the functions/functionality of it but it sure feels good to put on a "real" watch afterwards!
> I threw this out there just to see the reactions, clearly knowing it would ruffle feathers.
> Cheers!


If I was a fish Michael..I'd be gilled and gutted in a flash mate..took the bait🙂
Will catch up one day!!
Dave


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 15655043


Nice one Nuts, 
Some great pieces mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Lots of flipping


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Today it's my Fortis B-42 Chrono


----------



## divingstar300 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Cruising the Farmers Market in Carlsbad this afternoon...


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

The blue thingy


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

A Jenny diver


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Seiko MarineMaster 300 with a Crafter Blue rubber strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Folks, I actually own non-doxas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The PeteMaster for me. Made this from a Bliger and swapped out the dial and hands for a Yobokies dial and Blancpain sword hands. It's my favorite watch at the moment. Gives me all the looks and feel good I need for about 120 bucks.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The old classic Submariner


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Sinn U50









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Going soft today.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

White for Easter


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Homage watch + homage watch != original watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Here is what I rotate through.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Another vintage Zenith day


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been wearing these the past week. Zodiac Super Sea Wolf on Uncle Seiko Razorwire, and a Maranez on a Beads of Rice I cobbled together from two sources.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

It's being offered to me. Not cheap! Should I??


----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

My other love










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

the blues said:


> View attachment 15850079




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks great in photos. Feels MEH on wrist


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

This one today and quite often.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

All week. Not a diver, a Flyer instead - '98 Fortis Flieger Professional


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

Farer Carnegie hand-wound chronograph


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

Diving chronograph or mission timer, like Sinn stated. The EZM13.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

ProWatchSeeker said:


> Farer Carnegie hand-wound chronograph
> 
> View attachment 15872709


Good to see a rl wrist pic - its more turquoise than I thought - looks great! Got a real vintage Zenith vibe.


----------



## ProWatchSeeker (May 9, 2021)

Thanks. Yeah, and maybe a bit of vintage Heuer's vibe too..


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

reluctantsnowman said:


> View attachment 15879851


Love the SBDX011..should of retained mine.

You can squeeze a 24 mm Isofrane to fit and they are gold!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Love the SBDX011..should of retained mine.
> 
> You can squeeze a 24 mm Isofrane to fit and they are gold!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


No strap is too big for this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

I have an orange addiction 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

Glashutte Original SeaQ 39.5mm


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Only because my Doxa(s) are in the mail...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Couldn't resist using a local restaurant's aquarium as a background


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT's a dive watch!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Kookie new purchase. Hardly worn Seiko from 1985 with immaculate PVD. My only quartz watch but, for 40 bucks, I figured, "why not?" I think it's kinda cool and super comfy band.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

JDCfour said:


>


That a watch I've often looked at - thoughts on it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

With my DSSD...I wish I'd wear the D- Blue more, but this piece seems to get far more time on wrist..
Really like that piece Clive..


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

And just changed watches &#8230;


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver (1st generation - 2012)


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> And just changed watches &#8230;
> View attachment 15912312


I feel like you are pulling these right out of my watch box...I have the Sinn 856 UTC and the Speedy Pro Hesalite, although it has been hard to pry Doxas off my wrist for the past 2 weeks!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I feel like you are pulling these right out of my watch box...I have the Sinn 856 UTC and the Speedy Pro Hesalite, although it has been hard to pry Doxas off my wrist for the past 2 weeks!


Funny. That Sinn and Omega are two of my keepers.

I'm one of those who like variety, but the rest of the stable hasn't been out much since entering the world of Doxa.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Just arrived.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

mattcantwin said:


>


Fully tegimented case?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

SaddleSC said:


> Fully tegimented case?


Nope


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


>


Watch twins! I switched to the Hulk this afternoon as well.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Just got this in yesterday. Ophion OPH 786 Velos

what attracted me to this watch was: an uncommon brand, salmon guilloche dial with outstanding blue numerals and hands and the finishing on the movement.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> Just got this in yesterday. Ophion OPH 786 Velos
> 
> what attracted me to this watch was: an uncommon brand, salmon guilloche dial with outstanding blue numerals and hands and the finishing on the movement.
> 
> ...


A work of art 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

martin_blank said:


> A work of art
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's what I think, too. It's unique in my collection.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

My reissue Seiko 'Arnie' PADI edition with custom black steel shroud on a nice worn Zulu strap.









Now that's a bezel I can read at any distance.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Today is my SNE499 PADI Tuna with custom blue steel shroud on a nice red and blue Zulu. I call it "Captain America".


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Bulova Lunar-Pilot on a Pebro Bund...


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Mrs M and I doing the matching thing


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko 6105-8000. A 50 years old classic


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

New Strap for the Farer Bernina


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

What I call...The Beast! Enoksen Deepdive 'Cousteau' 18.5mm thick and chunky!

















On a 24mm steel bracelet it weighs in at a quarter of a kilo!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Old reliable


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

This one just arrived yesterday and I am thrilled wth it!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Keeping it in the family.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Goin' explorin'.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15966518


So cool...I love the simulated radium decay on that dial...amazing!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> So cool...I love the simulated radium decay on that dial...amazing!


Thanks&#8230;..yes probably the most unique dial I own, changes from grey to bright orange depending on the light.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

The Petemaster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

A microbrand called Solas. Interesting watch face, movement and strap &#8230;

Aventurine dial with small seconds.










Micro-rotor movement that beats at 28800bph, ≥42hrs PR. I like the blued screws and unobtrusive rotor.










Salmon strap made in Ireland


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

The new Aquastar addition is getting all of my attention this week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Explorin' the bush...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Same era as the SUB 300T


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Wearing the Snoopy for the morning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

SSGMT said:


> Wearing the Snoopy for the morning.
> View attachment 15992170


You lucky dog!!

Love the Snoopy. I can't remember how many "lists" I'm on to buy it at MSRP. Thank goodness its not a limited run. I'm patient.


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Sc0ttg said:


> You lucky dog!!
> 
> Love the Snoopy. I can't remember how many "lists" I'm on to buy it at MSRP. Thank goodness its not a limited run. I'm patient.


Thank you! I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

3rd Omega for this page ..... Cosmic 2000


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Some old school diving vibes:


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Playing with a new arrival that came yesterday: a made in 2015 Oris Heritage 65 40mm. Any imperfections are lint, smudges or reflections: watch is pristine, purchased from a member in good standing.

Always been intrigued by this watch and wanted to try one out. This version was discontinued a few years ago; this is the version I liked the best. It's a neat, nostalgic piece, and as nice in person as all the reviews have talked about. Awesome double domed crystal, and the 12,3,6,9 markers give this a great 60's and 70's vibe.

The 47.5mm case in the "down the arm pic" shows the case is just a bit to large for the shape on my 7 1/4" wrist. About 46mm of flat space across the top, so some 47 - 48mm watches can fit, depending in the case shape and lug curvature. A 48mm Squale 1521 fits, lugs hug my wrist. A 47mm Sinn 856 as well. On the 65, not enough lug\case curvature, hangs a few mm over on each side.

So looks like, regrettably, a catch and release.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Non DOXA Mucks breakfast with a couple of Omegas. Seamaster 2230 for me and vintage bumper for Mrs M.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fredy gmtmasterII (May 16, 2009)

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/83/03/8EA98377-4AD4-410C-AC36-CB8F6E6F0FDE/IMG_7082.HEIC


----------



## fredy gmtmasterII (May 16, 2009)

Late 70's Timex automatic dive watch ! No worries .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Omega Seamaster on stingray


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

Damasko w/ original ETA movement


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

This one!









Sent from my SM-F707U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Pam 00088


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Trying a new bracelet on the Hamilton.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

lanjim said:


> This one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is this one? I love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

Frank Dux said:


> What size is this one? I love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the 39.5. On a 7" wrist. Fits like a dream. All concerns and nonsense gone. It's the perfect size for me.
















Sent from my SM-F707U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

lanjim said:


> It's the 39.5. On a 7" wrist. Fits like a dream. All concerns and nonsense gone. It's the perfect size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I have a 7.25 and this looks brilliant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chipperusa (Feb 28, 2020)

Today on non-Doxa day, I happen to be wearing an Eterna Super Kontiki flyback chronograph on the rubber strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Pam 00025

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

schoutedeni said:


> Pam 00025
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love that hob nob dial, I miss mine.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Oft forgotten brand ...and no Indian re-paint job in sight..


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> I love that hob nob dial, I miss mine.


Yeah it reallly sets it apart from the traditional black dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Having a non-diver week


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## fgarian (Jul 10, 2014)

This beauty today.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Lots of expensive watches on her - think I'll lower the average again...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ason_Unique (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

A new acquisition.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## klaatu47 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16065467


Your watches and straps always look like some instrument that would have been aboard the Nautilus in Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nathanours said:


> Your watches and straps always look like some instrument that would have been aboard the Nautilus in Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea.


Sorry didn't reply sooner I was under the polar ice cap ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wearing my Panda


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Bought this more than 20 years ago, didn't "bond" with it and almost immediately sold it to a good buddy for what I paid for it. He was wearing it the other day when we met for lunch so I tried it on. Still didn't really "like" it but it's definitely unique, with some vintage Doxa-ish features. Anyone know anything about the Amsley brand? Doesn't seem to be a dive watch but there's a diver on the back.


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)

T


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Bought this more than 20 years ago, didn't "bond" with it and almost immediately sold it to a good buddy for what I paid for it. He was wearing it the other day when we met for lunch so I tried it on. Still didn't really "like" it but it's definitely unique, with some vintage Doxa-ish features. Anyone know anything about the Amsley brand? Doesn't seem to be a dive watch but there's a diver on the back.
> 
> View attachment 16070936
> View attachment 16070937


Pearler Michael,
Reminds me of a few old Mortima's I owned.
Though your piece has a far superior handset to my eye.
All the best mate
We are full on in the avocados now mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all...









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sebgreen (Dec 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

The perfect 'Doxa' case (even if not a Doxa): so close to the Aubry ones.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Yay how many times do I need to same the exact same watch over and over again on a page.

I don't get these pages. They get taken over by the same 3-5 people posting the same three watches over and over again.

What do you want from the rest of us? By all means show us a new watch but you know...we know!!!

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

daglesj said:


> Yay how many times do I need to same the exact same watch over and over again on a page.
> 
> I don't get these pages. They get taken over by the same 3-5 people posting the same three watches over and over again.
> 
> ...


Yep, you are right.
But then, the best thing to do is probably no to visit anymore this forum... 🙄


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

JIFB said:


> Yep, you are right.
> But then, the best thing to do is probably no to visit anymore this forum... 🙄


Very true and wise. However, sometimes people don't realise they are indulging in a circle jerk.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

daglesj said:


> Very true and wise. However, sometimes people don't realise they are indulging in a circle jerk.


I typically disagree with nearly every post that you make in the Doxa-sub, but I respect opinions that differ from mine and I must say, you are spot on here, mate! Not only does it seem like the same watch over and over, but it appears to be the same picture in the same setting from the same angle. In addtion, many of the people that post in the thread rarely ever post a Doxa pic, which leads me to wonder, why they are posting to this thread in the Doxa-sub, rather than to a more general WRUW thread on WUS.

I am obviously not a moderator or anything and that is just my opinion, but it definitely arouses my curiosity a bit


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I typically disagree with nearly every post that you make in the Doxa-sub, but I respect opinions that differ from mine and I must say, you are spot on here, mate! Not only does it seem like the same watch over and over, but it appears to be the same picture in the same setting from the same angle. In addtion, many of the people that post in the thread rarely ever post a Doxa pic, which leads me to wonder, why they are posting to this thread in the Doxa-sub, rather than to a more general WRUW thread on WUS.
> 
> I am obviously not a moderator or anything and that is just my opinion, but it definitely arouses my curiosity a bit


Glad I'm not the only one. Seen it on other groups I have watches in. The Seiko Solar Diver thread is the same three guys or so posting pic after pic of their watch on their wrist.

Yes we get it. You have that watch.It starts to look like the Zoolander calendar.

I pointed it out and all I got is "haters gonna hate!" Dear oh dear. Doing it for the likes I guess? I can't see the point otherwise.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

daglesj said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. Seen it on other groups I have watches in. The Seiko Solar Diver thread is the same three guys or so posting pic after pic of their watch on their wrist.
> 
> Yes we get it. You have that watch.It starts to look like the Zoolander calendar.
> 
> I pointed it out and all I got is "haters gonna hate!" Dear oh dear. Doing it for the likes I guess? I can't see the point otherwise.


I hope I am not one of those 'haters gonna hate'. I can agree with your observation about this section of the forum.
But it seems to me that there are not so many options: either (some administrator) delete this forum section or stop consulting it


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

JIFB said:


> I hope I am not one of those 'haters gonna hate'. I can agree with your observation about this section of the forum.
> But it seems to me that there are not so many options: either (some administrator) delete this forum section or stop consulting it


Delete them. It's just 3 people on the Doxa part of the forum, showing that they rarely ever wear a Doxa basically.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I tried to wear something else, but this went right back on the wrist. oh well


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

8505davids said:


> Lots of expensive watches on her - think I'll lower the average again...
> View attachment 16046695


I'm with you


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16092684


I love this watch and its interesting history...such a cool dial!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> I love this watch and its interesting history...such a cool dial!


Thanks, it was the unique dial that drew me in.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

mm300 hulk Seiko marinemaster sla019 sla019j1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Not as prestigious as most of the Doxa 'alternatives' that are showed on this thread, but intersting watch with its 'small' historical background...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

JIFB said:


> Not as prestigious as most of the Doxa 'alternatives' that are showed on this thread, but intersting watch with its 'small' historical background...
> View attachment 16111098


I love Seiko...is that a Willard?


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> I love Seiko...is that a Willard?


Hi thanks. Yes, it is a 2021 edition of the Willard, with specific dial and set of straps. 
Here is a link with some info about it: The Seiko Prospex Diver's 1965 and 1970 Re-Imagined With Vintage-Style Fabric Straps - Monochrome Watches (monochrome-watches.com)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all..
Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 16119852
> 
> 
> Pearler Michael !!!
> See you soon mate 👍


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

So, Clive - I'm sure the info is buried somewhere in WUS - um, just how many cool watches to you have in your current collection?? Wow! And how many Doxas??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

orangeface said:


> So, Clive - I'm sure the info is buried somewhere in WUS - um, just how many cool watches to you have in your current collection?? Wow! And how many Doxas??


Thanks.

Im not sure, as I'm a bit of a hoarder, and I have a passion for Swatch watches which are currently all boxed up as we are moving house, so probably more than 50 in total ? far too many, and a lot may have to go in the next few years.

I only have one Doxa currently a 300t, but I have fallen in love with the dial and retro look of the 300, so once we have landed and unpacked ? I will probably look at changing the 300t.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

orangeface said:


> So, Clive - I'm sure the info is buried somewhere in WUS - um, just how many cool watches to you have in your current collection?? Wow! And how many Doxas??


I blocked him. Got bored with the same watch over and over and over... Thread works much better that way.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

daglesj said:


> I blocked him. Got bored with the same watch over and over and over... Thread works much better that way.


Really?&#8230;.You're missing out....jeez!&#8230;&#8230;noob


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Really?&#8230;.You're missing out....jeez!&#8230;&#8230;noob


Yes a pretty dick move tbh , what does he contribute apart from negative comments


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Spunwell said:


> Really?&#8230;.You're missing out....jeez!&#8230;&#8230;noob


How am I missing out seeing the same watch over and over every single day? Instead I just get to see all the other people's watches? That's good.

I'm not the one being a dick here really. As for 'negative comments' I tend to feel they are more 'realistic' or 'grounded' comments. Never been a member of any big happy clappy clubs.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's one for you @daglesj, thought it might cheer you up.










Its not a Doxa, it's a still life.

Oh no forgot you can't see it can you ?


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I dedicate this one to you @daglesj as I know you love a good Panerai 😉


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice 😍 good to see a BP.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Dug this one out for this week, set it and popped it on - hour later its stopped and ain't for going again ....ah well due service long overdue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Dug this one out for this week, set it and popped it on - hour later its stopped and ain't for going again ....ah well due service long overdue
> 
> View attachment 16127899


Is it ETA?

Shouldn't be too bad 🤞🏻


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Is it ETA?
> 
> Shouldn't be too bad 🤞🏻


Yes - 2783 if I remember right, but its been a few years since it was serviced so its due a little tlc. Hard finding someone to work on the watches nowadays - everyone seems too busy.


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> Nice  good to see a BP.


Thanks, really agonized over the purchase.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

8505davids said:


> Yes - 2783 if I remember right, but its been a few years since it was serviced so its due a little tlc. Hard finding someone to work on the watches nowadays - everyone seems too busy.


Pm me and I can give you details of my local guy depending where you are based.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Some sweet looking watches coming up


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

FedEx just dropped this one off at my house last night...amazing in person!


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Someone is having an eclectic taste in watches


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> FedEx just dropped this one off at my house last night...amazing in person!


Congrats! I've had my eye on that one for a little bit now, but have held off as I don't see myself wearing it much until I'm back in the office on a more regular basis. It looks great.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Congrats! I've had my eye on that one for a little bit now, but have held off as I don't see myself wearing it much until I'm back in the office on a more regular basis. It looks great.


Thank you, my friend! I am surprised how easy the watch is to wear with outfits ranging from casual to dressy. I am loving it so far!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Crazy Cajun said:


>


Not many yellow dialled ones about...


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Direnzo DRZ03:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

8505davids said:


> Not many yellow dialled ones about...


Well - two in the thread  Mine was part of a limited 20 piece edition, but maybe they've released that colour on other occasions too.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

BSwed said:


> Well - two in the thread  Mine was part of a limited 20 piece edition, but maybe they've released that colour on other occasions too.
> 
> View attachment 16141319


I just emailed Zeno and asked them to make me one. They said sure&#8230;..
Newer model switched to push/pull crown.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Crazy Cajun said:


> I just emailed Zeno and asked them to make me one. They said sure&#8230;..
> Newer model switched to push/pull crown.


? The crown - does it mean it's not screw down? Mine actually has that - a non-screw down. It was sent to Doxa by a previous owner because of some kind of major failure and Doxa replaced the case and crown assembly(?) I guess with a non screw down crown. Seems that's how they are made now. It's still passed the pressure test to 200 meters without problems.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

What movement do they both have? Wonder if they had some spare yellow dials from the LE or if they'd make any other colour?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

BSwed said:


> The crown - does it mean it's not screw down? Mine actually has that - a non-screw down. It was sent to Doxa by a previous owner because of some kind of major failure and Doxa replaced the case and crown assembly(?) I guess with a non screw down crown. Seems that's how they are made now. It's still passed the pressure test to 200 meters without problems.


All 300m Army Divers now use push/pull crown. I guess they had trouble with people stripping them?


----------



## toddwilliams110 (Jun 6, 2020)

This bad boy I love it so comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Others do "orange" watches, too&#8230;


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll put one up for a change! The legendary crazy Flightmaster on a Condor Bund Strap. Just got it new yesterday.

It really is a bonkers watch. I love the domed crystal on this one. Dome dun right!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

daglesj said:


> I'll put one up for a change! The legendary crazy Flightmaster on a Condor Bund Strap. Just got it new yesterday.
> 
> It really is a bonkers watch. I love the domed crystal on this one. Dome dun right!
> 
> View attachment 16164724


Sweet, like the yellow chrono hand.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

sna0403 said:


> View attachment 16169284


Nice Citizen, been eyeing one myself  how does it wear compared to a Doxa? 

I see you also wear it on your right hand, is it comfortable since it has protruding sensor towards your wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Shark300 said:


> Nice Citizen, been eyeing one myself  how does it wear compared to a Doxa?
> 
> I see you also wear it on your right hand, is it comfortable since it has protruding sensor towards your wrist?
> 
> ...


It's a lot thinner and lighter. I don't really notice the sensor. The watch settles in to a comfortable spot on the wrist and just sort of exists.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

sna0403 said:


> It's a lot thinner and lighter. I don't really notice the sensor. The watch settles in to a comfortable spot on the wrist and just sort of exists.


Thanks for the reply. That is good to know, I was worried about the sensor. Might as well get one now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Its orange ... but its not Doxa orange...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Yachtmaster just delivered by FedEx...it is a real stunner! I am thrilled with it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> Yachtmaster just delivered by FedEx...it is a real stunner! I am thrilled with it!


Congratulations, great looking watch 👍🏻


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Congratulations, great looking watch 👍🏻


Thank you, my friend...I love the Explorer you are wearing today as well...one of my favorites!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Doxa may have to go .


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Red and black for The Stones at Sofi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just sized up my new U50 SDR-T...my Doxa collection has a bit of competition...this watch is gorgeous!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I just sized up my new U50 SDR-T...my Doxa collection has a bit of competition...this watch is gorgeous!


I'm still tempted to get a U1...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Stickin with the new Sinn U50...I am mightily impressed with this one!


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Stickin with the new Sinn U50...I am mightily impressed with this one!


The clarity of those Sinn U series crystals/dials...oh my.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

daglesj said:


> The clarity of those Sinn U series crystals/dials...oh my.


It is the double AR coating...absolutely amazing clarity and very easy to photograph!


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> It is the double AR coating...absolutely amazing clarity and very easy to photograph!


I had a u50 a very nice watch , the double ar coating is awesome when clean as it’s like looking at the dial with no crystal but 98% of the time it is a smudge magnet


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Speedy reissue.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a bit of downtime at moment, so I can see some more ocd in straps,watches on the horizon..
All the best
Dave


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

This old thing


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

A big shiny white one today.









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

greedyboythomson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap choice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

First time on a NATO. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

simple old three-hander


----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

schoutedeni said:


> Nice strap choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, the colour is a great match for the lume on the dial. This is my first strap from Phenomenato. Other than the BP NATO I bought at the AD, this is the best NATO I’ve come across thus far. I’ll definitely be ordering more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

My second U50 in as many weeks...steel bezel fully-tegimented and ready for action!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## greedyboythomson (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Good old 009


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Spent some time in prison today.








Yuma Territorial Prison. Tour only...


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

BSwed said:


> View attachment 16236745


That’s nice what is it?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Monkeynuts said:


> That’s nice what is it?


It's a Serica 5303.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## toddwilliams110 (Jun 6, 2020)

Really enjoy putting this watch on


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been wearing the Seiko MM300 SLA047 for a week.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Finally got the right strap for my Flightmaster. Took a while and had to trim down a 22mm to get it to fit but...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGW275


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Rotating a few from my small collection. Today is the Seiko 'Arnie'. I do love this watch and its the one I would grab if the Apocalypse was coming. It has the custom black steel shroud added and a nice worn up comfy 24mm Zulu strap wedged in the 22mm lugs. I personally hate the Seiko rubber straps, the steel strap keepers are just nasty.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Date night


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

The supposedly 'massive' 42mm Laco Fleiger on a 6.7" wrist. Will get this puppy on a Bund soon.

Was like 30% off in the sale. Amazing for the price.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

This winter face on the first of the month.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

bobs.divers said:


> View attachment 16281274


Best looking PO, hands-down.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Another glorious cushion case:
Heuer Autavia Viceroy


----------



## Batchelor22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Trying to keep my rotation even.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf Sunrise


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBGM247 on B&R canvas


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

No photo but my trust speemaster moonwatch


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jsasso (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 transitional speedy 145.022-68


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Believe


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

226570


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Decided to wear my moonwatch today. The Bulova Dark Side of the Moon version on a Pebro Bund strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Today, I am wearing the one on the left  Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Been wearing the Top Dog (in my collection) all week:


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MHe225 said:


> Been wearing the Top Dog (in my collection) all week:
> View attachment 16316722


Beautiful Ron! Happy holidays to you, sir!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Beautiful Ron! Happy holidays to you, sir!


Thanks, Brian - my Portuguese is well over 11 years old and enjoy it as much as the day I got it.
Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Been wearing the Top Dog (in my collection) all week:
> View attachment 16316722


Cool piece Ron..
See you soon mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope you find what you're looking for beneath the tree


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Well I got a nice case from my other half. I didn't have the heart to ask her where the next six were going to go...  










I seem to have a type with my watches...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


yep...one of the better oldies, wish wish we'd all kept a few more!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

New arrival for New Year's Eve...EXCITED!!!


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> New arrival for New Year's Eve...EXCITED!!!


Congrats on the Batman !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

schoutedeni said:


> Congrats on the Batman !


Thank you, my friend!
Happy New Year


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dressier watch for Sunday


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Doxa yesterday but Zodiac today


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty 135.042


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

El Buzo earlier today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

GP..first piece with date between 1 and 2..its actually pretty good..top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Doxa tomorrow, Omega today


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

I usually make it a point to wear my Panerai on Sundays - I like the idea of winding up the 8 day movement for the week - taking a few espresso moments to think about the week past or ahead.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Green grass and high tides forever


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just picked up my new Rolex Explorer 2 this week. Needless to say the Doxa might be riding the shelf a bit 😂


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## TheAlchemist23v2 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

sla019


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Another “character diver” with deep historical roots…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

CW's Version of an Enicar Sherpa GMT.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Today is a Sinn Tuesday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

It's not a Doxa, honest!


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I was going to post a picture; then I looked at my wrist and realized I was wearing a Doxa.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Several non Doxa’s since my last post here. Today, I am wearing:


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a new yellow strap in the spirit of the Divingstar on the CW.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Classique des classiques…


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Today sporting my very 1st diver ever which happens to be a Seiko (back from 1998) the Arctura Kinetic SBVW013 . I have not been able to find a replacement bracelet; it broke off I wanna say about 11-13 years ago. If anyone knows where to get one please let me know.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

SLA033 Willard


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Got my Arnie re-issue with its new stainless steel shroud on it. Makes it look a far bigger watch than the black stainless shroud I had previously for it. Black definitely is slimming.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Scurfa Diver One, quartz with HEV. Awesome watch.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Day Date WAF2010


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

This new acquisition. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today. Lots to like on this one, the very well finished bumper case, honeycomb dial and applied markers, the bracelet… all feel solid and it’s an excellent value IMO. 


















I


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Stowa Flieger



http://imgur.com/WZ4SEfM


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

I had considered the Caribbean before eventually falling for the SUB 300T Professional.

Guess there was still some craving for a blue vintage diver in my system and I finally had to act upon it


----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Was wearing this today.


http://imgur.com/S0sEtUo


But a new watch is a new watch. Doesn’t matter as long as you like it. So now I’m wearing this… and the pen.


http://imgur.com/V1TjAks


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Wearing my Helm Vanuatu today


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my favorite watches. 
The Pelagos FXD MN21 ️


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Oris Chronoris today.


----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)

T


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

2012 WUS CMW Tourbillon Project


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, made from an old USAF bag.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

First post so hi everyone. Just joined as I have a new 300t coming on Saturday. In the meantime, wearing a TF Baby Dreadnought.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

My usual companion wrist companion is a Panerai. My 300T hasn't been getting much wrist time. I think I need to put it back on the BoR bracelet.


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing a San Martin SN047 “Captain Willard.”
View attachment 16511109


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing a San Martin SN047 “Captain Willard.”


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Roberto Clemente.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a diver, there's orange on the dial, but it is not a Doxa


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

The sun and the whins are 'oot' - time for a game of golf at the seaside


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Been wearing this recently.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Dug out my 'mildly modded' Seiko SNE499. I was going to sell this but it's too solid a watch and now discontinued so probably worth holding onto for a while.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Using the turtle to time salmon on the grill.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster 176.007 on a UncleSeiko bracelet 

Have a great humpday


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Today is the bonkers Flighty...


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster 176.007 on a UncleSeiko bracelet
> 
> Have a great humpday


That’s lovely


----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sunup to Sundown with the PloProf


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my San Martin 37mm Explorer.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Borealis Estoril 300


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Seiko Turtle with aftermarket hands, Yobokies nodeco bezel, and BOR bracelet. I put a yellow Seiko dial in it from a different model, forgot that the movement I used is a date-only, hahaha.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

A Cyma by Synchron Conquistador!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

3572 Speedmaster Professional Mitsubishi Conversion


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Home Depot is my new Watch Recon


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Got the proper longer lasting Speedmaster Pro alternative on today...


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm a big fan of this watch...PAM 915. Since it is only wound once per week, we usually take a few espresso moments together on Sunday morning.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 16463174


Pearler Michael!!!
A beauty mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler Michael!!!
> A beauty mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave! Sold a bunch of Doxas to fund it…


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Thanks Dave! Sold a bunch of Doxas to fund it…


Hey Michael, 
Good move mate 👍. 
You had some beautiful pieces mate, that needed to be worn more.
( we wound down a lot) in our day.
I'm sure you still have a favourite or 2 floating around..
Meant to pm you mate re a few of your recent trips!!
Catch up soon
Dave


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

GMT with "CrazyPants" - a pineapple conure. Kids come up with the wildest names. This one stuck 'cuz that's what he now calls himself!


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

My humble take on the MN Tudor


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Just arrived, the new Ti Maranez.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Wearing this little gem


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Mucks breakfast watches today. Sea-Dweller for me and Red Arrows Chronomat for Mrs M.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

It's my Panerai this morning - but the Doxa might be on wrist later today. Really love the PAM 915. It makes for a great companion - and easily wears so many straps. Plus - there is an absolute joy in forcing yourself to take a few quiet winding moments once per week, just to take stock of things.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

as I love the Doxas… this is the one at the moment 👌🏻


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Oak & Oscar Humboldt GMT


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

About 50 years old ......


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Explorin' with the Explorer...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Explorin' with the Explorer...
> View attachment 16628630
> 
> View attachment 16628637


Top stuff Michael!!
You get out there and do it well mate, keep it rolling.
Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

my happy place


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

dbl post


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Mucks breakfast watches and its a couple of classic Seiko 6138s for Mrs M and me.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

been wearing MM300s all week! Today is this green mean thing, so comfortable on the OEM silicon strap!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> Top stuff Michael!!
> You get out there and do it well mate, keep it rolling.
> Dave


Thanks Dave! I’ll keep tryin’!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

This


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

37.5mm PO on Skinskan rubber strap.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

^^^
You have some lovely watches my friend!


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Davida3544 said:


> ^^^
> You have some lovely watches my friend!


Thank you very much, I really enjoy the hobby


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blubarb (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Daily work watch. 017.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Dave T said:


>


this is gonna sound blasphemous, but I like that better than DOXAs with orange dial. But not better than DOXAs with yellow dial.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Normal Saturday.....no regrets


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Oldies but Goldies. The Breitling Superocean


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Middle


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

From Saturday but on the wrist now.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Explorin' on the Amazon...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

CoCo and a SeaDweller


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Final installment of _Explorin' with the Explorer: Peru_ - found this 3-toed sloth swimming across the Ucayali River, one of the tributaries to the Amazon River. Our local guides decided to help him get to the other side and hook him up to a tree. Even dripping wet he weighed next to nothing.








They seldom come out of the tree tops - to poop or to mate is about it. For him to swim across that river, this fellow must have had a hot date, cuz it asked me for the time.








The Explorer goes back in the watch box until the next adventure in August.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 D


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Something non-dive related.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

I only have to weaknesses: dive watches and chronos 🤪


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

We’re doing orange Omegas now? 😎


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Taking things down market a tad - humble '68 Seiko - when they said 'waterproof' rather than 'resistant'....


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Finally found the right strap for the Flighty! Phew!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The awesome Omega Seamaster NTTD on canvas today. 
I hope you all have a great work week. Can’t wait for the weekend already


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful watches here. Wow 

Have been wearing my explorer mostly. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Cross branding today


----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Can’t beat the Skx007 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On loan from a friend


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Davida3544 (10 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

hot day on the banks of the Chattahoochee river


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

The fairly new Citizen Promaster NY0155-58X with the fully luminous dial that I bought while on a cruise last week. No pictures yet but it's a pretty neat watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Islander Southhold.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on OP rubber this morning.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Makin' Copies.... with my wife....Morgan Fairchild. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

LE SLA035J1 on the Erica's original black ops strap.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

The first non DOXA to be on my wrist in nearly 2.5 years!


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

This usually...


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Lamb, salt, pepper and my Blue Pelagos for my b-day!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Explorin' with the Explorer. Great go-to timepiece!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Sinn on the Isofrane.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

My new Tudor while reading about Cartier 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indy52 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Red, White and Blue weekend


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

LE SLA035J1 (again 😃)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> Explorin' with the Explorer. Great go-to timepiece!
> View attachment 16724741


Your getting some bloody great weather Michael!!

Some good visibility soon too mate I hope!!
Dave


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Having a vintage Zenith week...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

No 'little star' but the last of the protection ring Defys


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bernhardt Retro World


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Was hesiting between this one and my SUB 300T when picking next week’s watches…


----------



## Indy52 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Work Travels:


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Phlieger Phriday


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Rolex purists will probably hate me. Wearing my 95 Submariner with an aftermarket Pepsi insert to brighten the watch up a bit


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

The original MM300. Sbdx001.


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Yes, yes I know it’s sacrilege on a Doxa board but this Samui Vintage has definitely sold me on the 300 Sub as my next watch.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

New addition. Long waiting game.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 16788084
> 
> New addition. Long waiting game.


Hunt and chase Michael!!

Top stuff mate👍👍👏👏


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

new to me.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't own a Doxa pro (yet?), so this is how I'm getting my orange fix.


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with the Turtle today,



Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Friendly neighborhood Garden Orb


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

If you don't go to Home Depot....is it really a weekend?!?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Nme559 (Jul 18, 2018)

H


perfectlykevin said:


> This usually...
> View attachment 16722141


Hi Kevin im interested in the dw-5030 you have for sale and dont have a way to contact you. Could you please email me at [email protected]….. thanks


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Aquascaphe Titanium


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Certina DS Super PH500M


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

The beast that is the OSD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Monday meetings


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Good old 017


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16856310


Cracker Nut's.

Bloody bewdy mate👍👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000 at sundown


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

the one on the right


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Blueberry.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Arrgghhh my number came up on the Helm waiting list! Incoming...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)

Wearing the little sis Jenny today


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000


----------



## immerschnell (Sep 5, 2020)

Those are nice


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Here's my non-Doxa for today...


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Sadness...My Helm Khuraburi has arrived. Most times a Helm arriving would be a good thing but I put myself on the waiting list 18 months ago and when my number came up a couple of weeks ago I didn't really need it but as I waited so long... I bought it (plus a blue and orange spare bezel). I've not even worn it as I think I may sell it on. It's a lovely watch, nicely made and when/if the steel bracelet is added, a real heft monster. A nice dilemma I guess but I feel a bit bad.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> View attachment 16908665


I have the orange-dial version. Both are excellent watches. Yours looks great!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Sunday old 50s big-eye


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Decided to keep it. Was in two minds, but it's growing on me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

CWC Royal Navy today.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

For today it's this (and a tip-o-the hat to Fred Amos. Still thinking about ya, fella)


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Today I finally put it on the OEM rubber strap, perfect fit!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Wednesday setup


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Some SKX Sunday love being shown.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Chrono weekend:


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

paysdoufs said:


> Chrono weekend:


Love me some Big Eye !!


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

@jeffjcc - And it’s a manly „big Big Eye“ from Aqustar


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Which I also happen to like…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Breakfast on the road


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 draws Home Depot duty


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Borrowed from a friend. “Boring Bay 58”


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6002


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

3861


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Sticking with a (fair) hint of orange…


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SLA035J1


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 Proof “Bruce Lee”


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Luck be a Laco toniggghhttttt!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

a well-loved 103


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

out and about in Pine Mountain, GA


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 knocking out the honey-do list


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## jmahon (Jul 5, 2007)

View attachment 17029664

Cant decide but probably a Doxa


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paysdoufs said:


> Sticking with a (fair) hint of orange…
> View attachment 16981480


I love this PO. Not as much a fan of the modern variants


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Certina DS3 'helmet' - def an acquired taste case style...on Joseph Bonnie tropic.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


> ‘68 6105-8000


How about a better dial shot on that beauty?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

MaximillionBuxx said:


> How about a better dial shot on that beauty?


I'll work on it when it comes up in rotation again, have a great weekend


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

SLA019 🌲


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 and a case of the Tuesdays


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Picked this up with the $ I had set aside for my Joma-cancelled 300T order.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

I haven't taken this off since it arrived in the mail last week. I think I'm done buying dive watches.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## arnab.banerjee (2 mo ago)




----------



## arnab.banerjee (2 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Remember, kids to clean as you go today


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

New version of the Jenny Caribbean


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Dive watch granny (or maybe mummy, given the brand is defunct? ).

















This is a 40mm watch from the 60s. One can only imagine how shockingly big this must have been back then.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Titus Calypsomatic


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Obligatory 10.08 shot. SLA035J1 LE . On Erica's original strap.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6010


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

hulk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

017 on bespoke Postale strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

3861 on BandR strap


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

Went with my Navitimer today!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Blue Lagoon


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Keeping it cushion


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

019


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

antiscout said:


> View attachment 17099345


That is QUITE nice!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17105366


Moonwatch "Sun?"
Looks neat, whatever part of the Solar system it is.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Heuer 7763 (2nd execution) on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

dogboy said:


> Moonwatch "Sun?"
> Looks neat, whatever part of the Solar system it is.


It’s the one next to Mars…..










In my Swatch watch box that is 😉


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Christmas Eve but still a Saturday so you know what that means


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

556 Mocha


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

early morning w/ the 7763


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Love this sucker. I might have to sell a couple watches to afford it, but i love it


----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Big Size 45.5mm 2900.50.91 Casino Royale


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

556i on the uncle seiko president bracelet.


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bobs.divers (Nov 16, 2020)

breitling avenger seawolf 45 night mission V17319


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

Wore the Speedy today.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Zelos Spearfish GMT.


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

The 777 today.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Zelos Spearmint, sorry Swordfish I get chewing gum associations with this one for some reason


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to turn the lights on and get some coffee going


----------

